# L'angolo dei fumetti (e non solo ... )



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

qui si parla di fumetti, videogiochi, giochi da tavola, giochi di ruolo e chi più ne ha più ne metta...consigli per gli acquisti, passioni, eventuali scambi....

fate largo ai fumettofili del forum!!


:rotfl:

inizio con un consiglio: a tutti i fan dylaniati, consiglio vivamente l'ultimo numero di DYD ancora in edicola (fino a domani) "La mano sbagliata". notevole, veramente. dopo tanto tempo una storia degna degli albi storici...

Barbara Baraldi è una garanzia, e Nicola Mari ha fatto un lavoro fantastico con le tavole!


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Letto e concordo 
Io invece rilancio di videogiochi (vecchio amore. Ultimamente ho ripreso qualcosina) La settimana scorsa è uscito life is strange 5 della square-enix. Fondamentalmente un punta e clicca, ma fatto bene. Storia curatissima e colonna sonora spettacolare (se vi piace l'indie rock).

Fumetti italiani n2: recentemente Recchioni ha annunciato il ritorno di John Doe. Si aspettano notizie.

E.. niente, poi vi segnalerò qualche italiano da tenere d'occhio. Ho un problema coi nomi e dovrei ricontrollare.



Spoiler



Ma nessuno al Lucca? O siete tutti troppo maturi?


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Letto e concordo
> Io invece rilancio di videogiochi (vecchio amore. Ultimamente ho ripreso qualcosina) La settimana scorsa è uscito life is strange 5 della square-enix. Fondamentalmente un punta e clicca, ma fatto bene. Storia curatissima e colonna sonora spettacolare (se vi piace l'indie rock).
> 
> Fumetti italiani n2: recentemente Recchioni ha annunciato il ritorno di John Doe. Si aspettano notizie.
> ...


sì l'ho letto, lo conosco ma mai giocato... tu ci giochi su pc o su console?

per Lucca..ogni anno mi riprometto di tornarci, ma poi tra impicci e cavoli vari non ci riesco mai..

in tutto ciò, durante il mio delirante trasloco da casa del mio ex a casa mia, ho dimenticato lì la mia collezione di Video Girl Ai. ancora mi ci viene da piangere. e ovviamente non glielo posso richiedere 

avete qualche contatto magari su ebay che vende manga?


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono anche abituata al fatto che il massimo della volgarità fossero le spogliarelliste a pixel di Duke. Invece ora il mondo dei videogames è dominato da tette in hd e scene soft porno


ma avete mai giocato o visto giocare a God of War? a un certo punto il protagonista Kratos per poter sbloccare un livello deve copulare gioiosamente con la dea venere, e se non riesce a farle avere l'orgasmo non sblocchi il livello.

lo so che paro mi nonna  ma io sono rimasta alquanto scioccata :rotfl: devi stare lì a premere X e O più velocemente possibile sennò lei non viene e perdi...ma si può?

il massimo del porno per me erano Anna e Nina nei loro abiti succinti di Tekken sul cabinato :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *ma avete mai giocato o visto giocare a God of War?* a un certo punto il protagonista Kratos per poter sbloccare un livello deve copulare gioiosamente con la dea venere, e se non riesce a farle avere l'orgasmo non sblocchi il livello.
> 
> lo so che paro mi nonna  ma io sono rimasta alquanto scioccata :rotfl: devi stare lì a premere X e O più velocemente possibile sennò lei non viene e perdi...ma si può?
> 
> il massimo del porno per me erano Anna e Nina nei loro abiti succinti di Tekken sul cabinato :rotfl:


Uuuuuuuuhhhhhh io quello lo voglio prendere!!! 
Ho giocato però a Dante's Inferno...carino!!!


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uuuuuuuuhhhhhh io quello lo voglio prendere!!!
> Ho giocato però a Dante's Inferno...carino!!!


lui è un coatto di proporzioni bibliche :rotfl: è fighissimo il gioco! quando arrivi al punto di Venere fai un video e mandamelo :rotfl:

a Devil May Cry ci hai mai giocato? io lo adoravo.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lui è un coatto di proporzioni bibliche :rotfl: è fighissimo il gioco! quando arrivi al punto di Venere fai un video e mandamelo :rotfl:
> 
> a Devil May Cry ci hai mai giocato? io lo adoravo.


No...pure quello volevo prendere...
Ma aspetta che la XBox sia di mia comproprietà...
Se no è tutto PES...che due maroni!


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...pure quello volevo prendere...
> Ma aspetta che la XBox sia di mia comproprietà...
> Se no è tutto PES...che due maroni!


ti piacerà un sacco. il primo è tutto gotico, creature, ambientazioni...stupendo.

io sono quasi comproprietaria di PS3 ma lui ha solo PES, FIFA e GTA...devo iniziare a vedere qualcosina per me 

ero una grandissima fan di Silent Hill, su play 1 e play 2.. adesso esce quello nuovo, PT, solo il trailer stavo morendo :scared:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Si da ragazzo anche io leggevo fumetti, il trombatore, il tromba,lando, il camionista...fumetti che hanno accompagnato la mia adolescenza, fantastici!


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si da ragazzo anche io leggevo fumetti, il trombatore, il tromba,lando, il camionista...fumetti che hanno accompagnato la mia adolescenza, fantastici!


.....:blank:

vabbè dai, i fumetti zozzi sono tipici della tua generazione zzù, noi non capiamo, sai il gap generazionale.....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .....:blank:
> 
> vabbè dai, i fumetti zozzi sono tipici della tua generazione zzù, noi non capiamo, sai il gap generazionale.....


so so, so quanto è strunza la nuova generazione. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma che ne capite voi di quei fumetti, la voglia di trasgredire guardandoli, di farsi una pippa e magari due ed anche tre! 
Dopo ci si sente rilassati, ci si sente grandi. Ci si fa coinvolgere dalla storia emozionante che racconta il fumetto e, quindi vieni rapito e non puoi farne più a meno. 
E quando devi comprarli? stai la a pensare minchia e chi ci entra in edicola ora? E qua si vedono le palle di quel ragazzo che si formerà trovando il coraggio di entrare e dire in maniera rilassata all'edicolante ( dopo aver guardato tutto ma tuttto tranne quei fumetti che ti interessano) prendo questo!


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> so so, so quanto è strunza la nuova generazione. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che ne capite voi di quei fumetti, la voglia di trasgredire guardandoli, di farsi una pippa e magari due ed anche tre!
> Dopo ci si sente rilassati, ci si sente grandi. Ci si fa coinvolgere dalla storia emozionante che racconta il fumetto e, quindi vieni rapito e non puoi farne più a meno.
> E quando devi comprarli? stai la a pensare minchia e chi ci entra in edicola ora? E qua si vedono le palle di quel ragazzo che si formerà trovando il coraggio di entrare e dire in maniera rilassata all'edicolante ( dopo aver guardato tutto ma tuttto tranne quei fumetti che ti interessano) prendo questo!


questo è vero... le nuove generazioni hanno tutto il porno che desiderano facile... rimanendo in tema di fumetti, c'è una tavola di Zerocalcare su questo argomento che m ha fatto morì, spè..

http://www.wired.it/play/fumetti/2014/09/26/porno-online-zerocalcare/


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> so so, so quanto è strunza la nuova generazione. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che ne capite voi di quei fumetti, la voglia di trasgredire guardandoli, di farsi una pippa e magari due ed anche tre!
> Dopo ci si sente rilassati, ci si sente grandi. Ci si fa coinvolgere dalla storia emozionante che racconta il fumetto e, quindi vieni rapito e non puoi farne più a meno.
> E quando devi comprarli? stai la a pensare minchia e chi ci entra in edicola ora? E qua si vedono le palle di quel ragazzo che si formerà trovando il coraggio di entrare e dire in maniera rilassata all'edicolante ( dopo aver guardato tutto ma tuttto tranne quei fumetti che ti interessano) prendo questo!


Ho conosciuto certe "meraviglie" intorno ai 10 anni.
Vacanza in una pensione a Milano Marittima...
Il bagno era in comune tra le stanze.
Una mattina vado a fare i miei bisogni prima di andare al mare e mi trovo sta pila di fumetti.
Ero una bambinetta e i fumetti mi piacevano...sicchè...sfoglio...

Sono rimasta tra lo scioccato e l'interessata, :rotfl: tra l'altro era anche una roba tra porno/tortura...
Ricordo ancora alcune immagini in maniera chiara.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è vero... le nuove generazioni hanno tutto il porno che desiderano facile... rimanendo in tema di fumetti, c'è una tavola di Zerocalcare su questo argomento che m ha fatto morì, spè..
> 
> http://www.wired.it/play/fumetti/2014/09/26/porno-online-zerocalcare/


Ma che mi piji per il culo?  

Una frase dice: se vuoi campare vecchio devi diventare. 

No non ti voglio più bene.... 

Ed appena sarai un fiore maturo pure tu ne riparliamo, sempre che io sugnu ancora vivo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto certe "meraviglie" intorno ai 10 anni.
> Vacanza in una pensione a Milano Marittima...
> Il bagno era in comune tra le stanze.
> Una mattina vado a fare i miei bisogni prima di andare al mare e mi trovo sta pila di fumetti.
> ...


 attia più ti conosco e più mi preoccupo! minchia a dieci anni dovevi rimanere solo scioccata, ma tu invece ci facisti un pensierino! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimi due anni finiti i tre della serie Souls, Demons' e i due Dark. E poi Bloodborne. Tra i più difficili mai fatti. Ora sto spolpando Destiny.
I fumetti... Hugo Pratt e Manara uber alles, mi piace moltissimo anche Sergio Toppi. Ho la prima versione di Ken Parker... i manga non mi piacciono tanto, e nemmeno supereroi (a parte i bellissimi vecchi albi giganti di Spider Man).


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> attia più ti conosco e più mi preoccupo! minchia a dieci anni dovevi rimanere solo scioccata, ma tu invece ci facisti un pensierino! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' che non capivo come riuscissero certi incastri...


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che mi piji per il culo?
> 
> Una frase dice: se vuoi campare vecchio devi diventare.
> 
> ...


Nooo zzù giuro che non ti stavo sfottendo (stavolta ) dai è troppo bella la frase finale!!


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Oh ma di fumetti zozzi ne girano ancora. Son cambiati stile e lettori però.


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ultimi due anni finiti i tre della serie Souls, Demons' e i due Dark. E poi Bloodborne. Tra i più difficili mai fatti. Ora sto spolpando Destiny.
> I fumetti... Hugo Pratt e Manara uber alles, mi piace moltissimo anche Sergio Toppi. Ho la prima versione di Ken Parker... i manga non mi piacciono tanto, e nemmeno supereroi (a parte i bellissimi vecchi albi giganti di Spider Man).


Dark, parliamo di Dark Souls? è fantastico... difficilissimo però....


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ultimi due anni finiti i tre della serie Souls, Demons' e i due Dark. E poi Bloodborne. Tra i più difficili mai fatti. Ora sto spolpando Destiny.
> I fumetti... Hugo Pratt e Manara uber alles, mi piace moltissimo anche Sergio Toppi. Ho la prima versione di Ken Parker... i manga non mi piacciono tanto, e nemmeno supereroi (a parte i bellissimi vecchi albi giganti di Spider Man).


Ahia, con il gaming sto proprio indietro.
Conosco solo God of War citato da ban.

Manara, Manara... E' che lui davvero si è adagiato sui (meritati) allori.
Caravaggio è moscissimo. E anche le ultime tavole hanno perso in bellezza.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh ma di fumetti zozzi ne girano ancora. Son cambiati stile e lettori però.


No no ora tu spieghi esattamente! giuro che pensavo che certi fumetti fossero scomparsi! 

E tu come lo sai? 

Che fumetti sono, il titolo?

Bianco e nero, a colori, entrambi? 

Erudiscici!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nooo zzù giuro che non ti stavo sfottendo (stavolta ) dai è troppo bella la frase finale!!



:up::kiss:


----------



## Nobody (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Dark, parliamo di Dark Souls? è fantastico... difficilissimo però....


Ban, per me è il Gioco. Qualcosa di incredibile... difficile si, ma non così tanto, una volta che capisci i meccanismi. Nei punti più difficili puoi sempre evocare l'aiuto degli altri on line. Ma l'hai finito?


----------



## Nobody (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahia, con il gaming sto proprio indietro.
> Conosco solo God of War citato da ban.
> 
> Manara, Manara... *E' che lui davvero si è adagiato sui (meritati) allori.
> Caravaggio è moscissimo. E anche le ultime tavole hanno perso in bellezza*.


Purtroppo hai ragione... si è appiattito parecchio. Ma lo amo.


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ban, per me è il Gioco. Qualcosa di incredibile... difficile si, ma non così tanto, una volta che capisci i meccanismi. Nei punti più difficili puoi sempre evocare l'aiuto degli altri on line. Ma l'hai finito?


nu, ci ho giocato e l'ho visto giocare in compagnia, io no provvista di play 3 

però avevo intenzione di accaparrarmi qualche bel titolo visto che l'ha il mio lui. che deve espiare quotidianamente di essere milanista :carneval:


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no ora tu spieghi esattamente! giuro che pensavo che certi fumetti fossero scomparsi!
> 
> E tu come lo sai?
> 
> ...


Anche lì abbiamo i nipponici che si preoccupano si sfornare zozzerie di tutti i tipi. Io sono cresciuta con quelli e alcuni hanno un loro perchè.
Sull'erotico non-giapponese sono poco preparata invece.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anche lì abbiamo i nipponici che si preoccupano si sfornare zozzerie di tutti i tipi. Io sono cresciuta con quelli e alcuni hanno un loro perchè.
> Sull'erotico non-giapponese sono poco preparata invece.


Hentai?
Diciamo che alcuni sono allucinanti per quanto fanno ridere...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anche lì abbiamo i nipponici che si preoccupano si sfornare zozzerie di tutti i tipi. Io sono cresciuta con quelli e alcuni hanno un loro perchè.
> Sull'erotico non-giapponese sono poco preparata invece.


Son rimasto indietro..... 

Dici che ne vale la pena?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hentai?
> Diciamo che alcuni sono allucinanti per quanto fanno ridere...


tu.mi.fai.paura.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu.mi.fai.paura.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma smetti!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hentai?
> Diciamo che alcuni sono allucinanti per quanto fanno ridere...


Ci hai preso. Per l'appunto a me il senso del paradossale piace assai 
Tipo il gore mi diverte molto (anche se non lo trovo propriamente eccitante).

Però la produzione è vastissima. Alcuni sono semplicemente erotici.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Son rimasto indietro.....
> 
> Dici che ne vale la pena?


Dipende dai gusti. Ti deve piacere anche lo stile grafico innanzitutto. Poi a livello di contenuti trovi davvero di tutto.
Farsi un giro di siti per provare il genere alla fine non costa nulla


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma smetti!!! :rotfl:



:umile::umile::umile:

:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:ld:


----------



## Nobody (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nu, ci ho giocato e l'ho visto giocare in compagnia, io no provvista di play 3
> 
> però avevo intenzione di accaparrarmi qualche bel titolo visto che l'ha il mio lui. che deve espiare quotidianamente di essere milanista :carneval:


Dark Souls su ps3 è perfetto per fargli espiare tutto


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ci hai preso. Per l'appunto a me il senso del paradossale piace assai
> Tipo il gore mi diverte molto (anche se non lo trovo propriamente eccitante).
> 
> Però la produzione è vastissima. Alcuni sono semplicemente erotici.



Tu sei peggio di me...
A me fanno morire quelli coi mostri tentacolari alieni!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu sei peggio di me...
> A me fanno morire quelli coi mostri tentacolari alieni!! :rotfl:


:rotfl:
Il tentacolare è il motivo per cui mi sono avvicinata al genere  Non ricordo nemmeno che età avessi.
Là ci sono titoli famosissimi.

Ricordo di aver letto da qualche parte che quel filone abbia avuto origine nel periodo Edo. Ci sono stampe antiche molto belle.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Il tentacolare è il motivo per cui mi sono avvicinata al genere  Non ricordo nemmeno che età avessi.
> Là ci sono titoli famosissimi.
> 
> Ricordo di aver letto da qualche parte che quel filone abbia avuto origine nel periodo Edo. Ci sono stampe antiche molto belle.


Eh...io avevo un pub vicino casa che faceva passare sempre quei cartoni. Le prime uscite serali e le prime curiosità...

Poi oh...una volta in una trasmissione ho sentito una che ha tratto grandissimo giovamento la volta che si è masturbata con un calamaro.
Quindi tanto campati in aria certi cosi non sono...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...io avevo un pub vicino casa che faceva passare sempre quei cartoni. Le prime uscite serali e le prime curiosità...
> 
> Poi oh...una volta in una trasmissione ho sentito una che ha tratto grandissimo giovamento la volta che si è masturbata con un calamaro.
> Quindi tanto campati in aria certi cosi non sono...:rotfl:


io ne ho letto uno di manga jappo porno in cui la protagonista era una scienziata che inventava un liquido speciale per far ingigantire il clitoride e fargli raggiungere le dimensioni di un pene... a quel punto copulava gioiosamente con la sua assistente :rotfl:

per non parlare dei Saint Seya porno, con Andromeda donna....


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dark Souls su ps3 è perfetto per fargli espiare tutto


Vero? Poi volevo prendere Silent Hill PT ma deve promettermi che gioca con me che io cioppaurissima :carneval:


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

ok eccomi Banshee 
Per fare un po' di ordine e fare in modo da essere utile per tutti i fruitori del forum avevo pensato di organizzare l'OP con i consigli per gli acquisti diviso in categorie e tipo di lettura. Però lascerei fuori i videogiochi (magari ne apriamo uno apposta) diventerebbe troppo dispersivo. Visto che hai aperto tu fammi sapere che ne pensi, visto che poi dovresti gestire tu l'aggiornamento del primo messaggio (una volta al mese dovrebbe essere sufficiente)...


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ok eccomi Banshee
> Per fare un po' di ordine e fare in modo da essere utile per tutti i fruitori del forum avevo pensato di organizzare l'OP con i consigli per gli acquisti diviso in categorie e tipo di lettura. Però lascerei fuori i videogiochi (magari ne apriamo uno apposta) diventerebbe troppo dispersivo. Visto che hai aperto tu fammi sapere che ne pensi, visto che poi dovresti gestire tu l'aggiornamento del primo messaggio (una volta al mese dovrebbe essere sufficiente)...


Per me va benissimo, però lascerei anche i videogiochi perché piacciono a molti e poi vedo che sono anche esperti !! 
Fai tu hai carta bianca


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Per me va benissimo, però lascerei anche i videogiochi perché piacciono a molti e poi vedo che sono anche esperti !!
> Fai tu hai carta bianca


Ok però i videogiochi li lasciamo a tema libero, se no davvero diventa un lavoro ENCICLOPEDICO 
Dai fammi organizzare e se riesco stasera butto giù qualcosa


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok però i videogiochi li lasciamo a tema libero, se no davvero diventa un lavoro ENCICLOPEDICO
> Dai fammi organizzare e se riesco stasera butto giù qualcosa


Ok perfetto, ci sto!
:up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Come fumetto mi è piaciuto un sacco GTO...


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come fumetto mi è piaciuto un sacco GTO...


Great teacher Onizuka? Io ho visto solo l'anime. Faceva ridere un sacco.
Sui manga sono poco preparata. In tempi adolescenziali ho letto solo cose come Neon Genesis Evangelion, Berserek, Le situazioni di Lui e lei (madonna mia) e qualcosa delle Clamp. Poi mi sono fermata.

Ultimamente ho letto Dimentica il mio nome (Zero :inlove e The Preacher (un capolavoro).


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come fumetto mi è piaciuto un sacco GTO...





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Great teacher Onizuka? Io ho visto solo l'anime. Faceva ridere un sacco.
> Sui manga sono poco preparata. In tempi adolescenziali ho letto solo cose come Neon Genesis Evangelion, Berserek, Le situazioni di Lui e lei (madonna mia) e qualcosa delle Clamp. Poi mi sono fermata.
> 
> Ultimamente ho letto Dimentica il mio nome (Zero :inlove e The Preacher (un capolavoro).


Anche io ho visto solo l'anime, veramente bellissimo [emoji23]

Berserk, se si considerano gli albi fino all'ascesa di Grifis tra i 5 della mano di Dio, è in assoluto il miglior manga che abbia mai letto. Peccato che Miura di sia perso nel cercare di dare un finale degno di qualcosa che all'inizio era geniale...


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Great teacher Onizuka? Io ho visto solo l'anime. Faceva ridere un sacco.
> Sui manga sono poco preparata. In tempi adolescenziali ho letto solo cose come Neon Genesis Evangelion, Berserek, Le situazioni di Lui e lei (madonna mia) e qualcosa delle Clamp. Poi mi sono fermata.
> 
> Ultimamente ho letto Dimentica il mio nome (Zero :inlove e The Preacher (un capolavoro).


Sì lui...fantastico!!! 
Quello l'ho terminato e mi sono letta pure il "prequel" Shonan Junai Gumi.
Ranma ovviamente me lo sono finito...
Sempre della Takahashi ho letto Inuyasha.
Molto carino... 
Avevo all'epoca iniziato Sailor Moon e mi ha fatto ridere quanto sia stato censurato qui da noi... 
Per tornare in Italia ogni tanto mi leggo Julia, scritto da Berardi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì lui...fantastico!!!
> Quello l'ho terminato e mi sono letta pure il "prequel" Shonan Junai Gumi.
> Ranma ovviamente me lo sono finito...
> Sempre della Takahashi ho letto Inuyasha.
> ...


Della Takahashi non hai letto Lamù e Maison Ikoku (cara dolce Kyoko)?


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Della Takahashi non hai letto Lamù e Maison Ikoku (cara dolce Kyoko)?


Non li ho letti, ma ho ovviamente seguito gli anime. 
Immagino che tu sappia la storia della sigla di Lamù...non si è mai capita!!! 
Un giallo!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non li ho letti, ma ho ovviamente seguito gli anime.
> Immagino che tu sappia la storia della sigla di Lamù...non si è mai capita!!!
> Un giallo!!


Non ha risposta. Gli autori sono un gruppo che ha fatto solo quella canzone, e (sembra) non abbia un seguito ma sia lunga così, come si sente nel cartone.
Vuoi ridere? È la suoneria personalizzata che uso per mia moglie [emoji29]


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non ha risposta. Gli autori sono un gruppo che ha fatto solo quella canzone, e (sembra) non abbia un seguito ma sia lunga così, come si sente nel cartone.
> Vuoi ridere? È la suoneria personalizzata che uso per mia moglie [emoji29]


Ehm....opsss.... 

Più che altro mi ha sempre fatto ridere il fatto che la canzone non abbia attinenza col cartone!


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm....opsss....
> 
> Più che altro mi ha sempre fatto ridere il fatto che la canzone non abbia attinenza col cartone!


Probabilmente era una canzone originale adattata come sigla per il cartone, ma non lo sapremo mai perché non ci sono i nomi degli autori. I produttori della versione italiana non hanno nessun documento e nessuno ha mai rivendicato (con prove) la paternità del testo...


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

cavolo, e io che credevo di essere la fumettara qui...

Mi fregate alla grande.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> cavolo, e io che credevo di essere la fumettara qui...
> 
> Mi fregate alla grande.


No senti...tu dopo oggi e gli squartamenti diventi in automatico il mio mito!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> cavolo, e io che credevo di essere la fumettara qui...
> 
> Mi fregate alla grande.


Qualche anno fa ne leggevo tantissimi, adesso sono un po' arrugginito.
Ma nessuno ha letto il manga comico più bello di tutti i tempi?


Spoiler


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente era una canzone originale adattata come sigla per il cartone, ma non lo sapremo mai perché non ci sono i nomi degli autori. I produttori della versione italiana non hanno nessun documento e nessuno ha mai rivendicato (con prove) la paternità del testo...


Morirò crogiolandomi nell'ignoranza totale!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

*             L'ANGOLO DEL FUMETTO   

* 
*MANGA
* *Divisione per fasce d'età e genere (e rivista).*
_Ora, non è che tutte le ragazze giapponesi leggono (o leggono solo) gli shojo manga per intendersi, ma diciamo che sono il target principale e soprattutto questi manga sono pubblicati su riviste per ragazze.
Nella classificazione più corrente è importante la rivista su cui vengono serializzati, es. Jump è la rivista più tipica per i manga che vengono considerati di tipo shonen. Death Note, che come shonen è molto, molto atipico, è comunque inserito fra gli shonen anche in virtù ala rivista in cui è stato serializzato.
Ecco la lista dei generi e dei target:
- Kodomo 子供 (target: i bambini)
- Shōnen 少年 (target: i ragazzi adolescenti)
- Shōjo 少女 (target: le ragazze adolescenti)
- Seinen 青年 (target: ragazzi maggiorenni e uomini adulti)
- Josei 女性 o Redisu da "ladies" (target: ragazze maggiorenni e donne adulte)

Ovviamente in Giappone agli adulti che leggono fumetti non si usa scuotere la testa con riferimenti al fatto di essere un nerd o peggio ancora alla vita sessuale...

*I Kodomo manga:* sono creati tenendo conto di un'utenza rappresentata da bambini, perciò sono semplici sia come disegni che come trame ed hanno spesso personaggi zoomorfi o veri e propri animaletti. Violenza poco o niente, niente riferimenti sessuali, niente fanservice. Esempi sono Hamtaro, Doraemon.

*Gli Shōnen manga:* sono indirizzati a un pubblico maschile di un'età che va dalle medie alla maggiore età (20 anni in Giappone).
Di solito si focalizzano sulle avventure, i combattimenti e sull'amicizia e la collaborazione, mostrando un sistema di valori di solito forte e netto. C'è spesso qualcosa/qualcuno da salvare o proteggere e ci sono spesso diversi power-up...
L'elemento amoroso scarseggia un po' o è trattato in maniera molto soft (della serie alla fine si tengono per mano e finisce il manga), nonostante ci siano ragazze anche molto belle (niente sesso, siamo in uno shonen, al masimo c'è un bel po' di fanservice...).
Altri shonen, invece, parlando di sport. Anche qui vengono sottolineati i valori e la forza del protagonista che non è solo fisica ma soprattutto interiore e collegata alla "squadra".(es. Holly e Benji).
Con il tempo i tipi di shonen sono aumentati includendo altri generi: poliziesco, vita scolastica, comici ecc...
Esempi: Bleach, Dragon Ball, Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tail, Saint Seiya, Fullmetal Alchemist...ecc ecc...
Autori famosi: Akira Toriyama, Masami Kurumada
Autori famosi più recenti: Masashi Kishimoto, Tite Kubo, Eiichiro Oda, Hiromu Arakawa

*Gli Shōjo manga:* sono indirizzati a un pubblico femminile di un'età che va dalle medie alla maggiore età.
Gli argomenti sono piuttosto vari: inizialmente avevano solo tematiche sentimentali, ma poi si sono aggiunti temi diversi ... storici, sportivi, fantascienza, maghette, horror, vita scolastica ecc...
In generale gli shojo si caratterizzano per il disegno: occhi grandi e brillanti, capelli svolazzanti, personaggi magri e senza seno, simboli per mostrare gli stati d'animo (stelline, fiori ecc...).
Esempi: Lady Oscar, Candy Candy, Marmalade Boy, Attacker You ecc...ecc...
Autori famosi: Ryoko Ikeda, Yumiko Igarashi, Naoko Takeuchi
Autori famosi più recenti:

*I Seinen manga:* sono manga rivolti a un pubblico maggiorenne.
Il disegno è mediamente più ricercato degli shonen e le tematiche sono più complesse e varie. La psicologia è più curata e l'elemento amoroso più presente. I temi sono di solito seri e psicologici.
Alcuni in Italia sono vietati ai minori di 18 anni.
Esempi: Skyhigh, 20th Century Boys
Autori famosi: Naoki Urasawa
Autori famosi più recenti:

*I Josei manga:* è una variante dello shojo rivolta a un pubblico di ragazze e donne maggiorenni.
E' più sobrio e realistico, e l'argomento sono soprattutto storie d'amore, meno idealizzate e più simili a quelle della vita reale, oppure storie di ragazze, con i loro problemi psicologici o nella vita.
Es. Paradise Kiss, Nana.
Autori famosi: Ai Yazawa,
Autori famosi più recenti:

*Tipi di manga divisi per argomento* (più specifici):

- *Ecchi*: manga "sexy" con contenuti erotici (anche se spesso misti ad una storia di altro genere) più attenuati che negli hentai. Includono spesso le classiche scene di vestiti strappati, pochi a prescindere o aderenti in modo anche un po' innaturale, soffi di vento che mettono in mostra le mutandine delle ragazze, scene alle terme a ogni piè sospinto ecc... generalmente non viene mostrata l'attività sessuale, ma sono presenti parecchi riferimenti. L'elemento sexy però è solo una parte di un manga che parla di altro.
Esempi: Bastard!, Highschool of the Dead, Needless e molti altri hanno parti ecchi.

- *Harem:* o hāremumono. Manga in cui un protagonista maschile si trova "amorosamente" circondato da tre o più donne/ragazze. Il gruppo femminile può accompagnare o convivere con il ragazzo, e non necessariamente sono tutte interessate a lui. Spesso il ragazzo è caratterizzato come imbranato e insicuro, e può capitare che le ragazze siano anche violente con lui.
Il lato sentimentale spesso non è quello preponderante della storia e ci sono molti elementi comici.
Esempi: Tenchi Muyo.

- *Hentai:* manga erotici in senso stretto, sviluppano diversi tipi di fantasie, perciò è presente un po' di tutto, dalle normali relazioni fra liceali che si sa si danno da fare fino agli alieni che arrivano sulla Terra per approfittare delle studentesse giapponesi... diversamente dagli ecchi sono incentrati sull'attività sessuale, e tende ad esserci posto per poco altro.
Possono essere più o meno censurati dalla censura giapponese, che non ci va piano.
Esempi: Urotsukidoji

- *Reverse Harem:* o gyakuhāremu. Manga in cui ci sono tre o più uomini associati o che circondano un personaggio femminile centrale.
Anche in questo caso, per quanto gli uomini/ragazzi circondino la donna/ragazza, non sono tutti necessariamente i suoi aspiranti fidanzati, ma possono circondarla per i motivi più vari (es. la principessa e i cavalieri). Le trame e argomenti possono essere i più vari.
Esempi: Angelique, Fruits Basket, Fushigi Yuugi, Hakuoki.

- *Shonen Ai:* manga incentrati sulla relazione omosessuale di due uomini e/o ragazzi. Si concentrano molto (differentemente dagli yaoi, che sono molto espliciti) sull'elemento sentimentale della relazione, che a volte non è neanche esplicita né vera e propria, e sono spesso disegnati da autrici donne e pensati per un pubblico femminile.
Dato che è una cosa piuttosto attenuata l'elemento viene inserito anche in manga di contenuto diverso.
Esempi: Loveless

- *Yaoi:* il concetto, cioè la relazione omosessuale fra due ragazzi, è simile a quello dello shonen ai (così come il fatto che sia speso di autrici donne e destinato a un pubblico femminile), con la differenza che lo yaoi è più esplicito. Quando invece è rivolto a un pubblico di uomini gay è chiamato bara.

- *Yuri:* Manga incentrati sulla relazione omosessuale fra due donne/ragazze. Negliyuri sono più mescolati l'elemento sentimentale e quello sessuale, più diviso nella controparte maschile. In passato questi manga si trasformavano alla fine in vere tragedie (es. Caro Fratello), ma questo tipo di trama adesso non è più unico.
Oltre ai manga veri e propri ci sono elementi yuri anche in manga di argomenti diversi.
Esempi: Strawberry Panic, Utena, Kannazuki no Miko_  **PRESO DA MANGALAND* 

*KODOMO CONSIGLIATI 
SHONEN CONSIGLIATI  **
**SHOJO CONSIGLIATI     **
**SEINEN CONSIGLIATI   **
**JOSEI CONSIGLIATI      **
* 

*COMICS

FUMETTI DC CONSIGLIATI             **
**FUMETTI MARVEL CONSIGLIATI    *

 
*FUMETTI ITALIANI

BONELLI EDI**TORE   *


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

@Banshee questa è una bozza di come può essere l'OP 
a fianco delle sotto-categorie metteremo gli spoiler con i titoli di volta in volta consigliati da chi entra qui in sezione.
Dimmi che ne pensi...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> @Banshee questa è una bozza di come può essere l'OP
> a fianco delle sotto-categorie metteremo gli spoiler con i titoli di volta in volta consigliati da chi entra qui in sezione.
> Dimmi che ne pensi...


mi piace molto! 

per quanto mi riguarda però io conosco solo i manga di anta anni fa  non sono rimasta aggiornata... mentre sui fumetti italiani (bonell&co) americani, emergenti sì, sul mondo nipponico mi sono fermata a Katzura e Toryama!

qualcuno può tenerlo aggiornato lo spazio manga?


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa ne leggevo tantissimi, adesso sono un po' arrugginito.
> Ma nessuno ha letto il manga comico più bello di tutti i tempi?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


ioooo!! 

ho letto: Video Girl Ai, Iis, Dragon Ball, Arale, Ranma 1/2, Orange Road, Golden Boy, Battle Royale, Lady Oscar, Madmoiselle Anne....


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ioooo!!
> 
> ho letto: Video Girl Ai, Iis, Dragon Ball, Arale, Ranma 1/2, Orange Road, Golden Boy, Battle Royale, Lady Oscar, Madmoiselle Anne....


Dragon Ball lo avevo iniziato, ma non mi ha mai presa più di tanto!
Golden Boy ho visto l'anime, era troppo forte!


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No senti...tu dopo oggi e gli squartamenti diventi in automatico il mio mito!!!


Azz.. Onoratissima!

Comunque c'è da dire che


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> View attachment 10814
> *COMICS
> 
> FUMETTI DC CONSIGLIATI             **
> ...


Case editrici americane: Vertigo su tutte (che sempre è proprietà DC se non sbaglio). Perchè si è occupata di pubblicare tutti i titoli più affascinanti degli ultimi anni. Un esempio, Sandman di Gaiman. Comunque, titoli e titoli su cui piangere di gioia.

Italia: Bao publishing si occupa di pubblicare tutti gli autori più freschi e interessanti. Non per niente si occupa anche di Zero, ma è davvero da tenere costantemente sotto controllo.
Poi c'è Dentiblù Edizioni, più piccola e con meno mezzi, ma da non sottovalutare.

Oltre all'Einaudi che ci fa il favore di pubblicarci grandi classici come Maus (A. Spiegelman: se non l'avete mai letto, leggiatelo) e Pazienza. 

Rizzoli si occupa di Pratt.

Panini comics, un altro classico. Magic press, etc etc. (sono tante, troppe :rotfl


Sempre parlando di case editrici, una chicca (che magari non è conosciutissima): la Nuages si è occupata di pubblicare una raccolta di classici illustrati da grandi matite. Io ho "Lettere di una monaca portoghese" (a cui ci sono affezionatissima per svariati motivi sentimentali ) illustrato da Milo.
Le edizioni sono bellissime, ed è facile trovarci anche qualche chicca particolare. Link


----------



## strade perdute (28 Ottobre 2015)

*riacquisto con regolarità fumetti dopo ....*

dopo moltissimi anni

Non credevo potessi ritrovare entusiasmo, eppure .....  La collana è quella de Le Storie, della Bonelli

è fatta bene. L'ambientazione è sempre in periodi storici ben documentati e mi sembra anche fedelmente riproposti. I racconti sono ovviamente romanzati. 

Qualcuno la legge ?


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

quoto Spot , la Bao va veramente tenuta d'occhio..


per il resto grazie a tutti per i contributi, continuate continuate 

oggi entro in possesso del nuovo DYD, vi farò sapere...


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz.. Onoratissima!
> 
> Comunque c'è da dire che
> 
> ...


Grazie [emoji106] quando torno a casa sistemo e aggiorno...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie [emoji106] quando torno a casa sistemo e aggiorno...


ryoga poi faccio una foto alla mia tazza di ryoga e te la posto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ryoga poi faccio una foto alla mia tazza di ryoga e te la posto :rotfl::rotfl:


[emoji15]


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji15]


Ho una tazza gialla con ryoga sopra che corre, tutte le varie scenette :rotfl: presa anni fa a Romics :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

potreste fare un tradiraduno al Lucca Comics.    così finalmente potrei offrirvi una birra dal vivo e non solo idealmente.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ho una tazza gialla con ryoga sopra che corre, tutte le varie scenette :rotfl: presa anni fa a Romics :rotfl:


Anche io per anni sono andato al Cartoomics a Milano. Avevo dei P-chan portachiavi e un pupazzo, mi mancano quei tempi spensierati [emoji22]


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> potreste fare un tradiraduno al Lucca Comics.    così finalmente potrei offrirvi una birra dal vivo e non solo idealmente.


Sai che è una bella idea? Quasi quasi...


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> potreste fare un tradiraduno al Lucca Comics.    così finalmente potrei offrirvi una birra dal vivo e non solo idealmente.


Per il Lucca mi stavo organizzando (avevo deciso da anni che questo sarebbe stato l'anno per andarci). Ma i programmi a lungo termine non funzionano mai


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai che è una bella idea? Quasi quasi...


Non oso immaginare con che costumi ci presenteremmo tutti...


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare con che costumi ci presenteremmo tutti...


Eh no, io non cosplayo :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh no, io non cosplayo :rotfl:


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
Tu fai una mutilata!!! Deciso!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per il Lucca mi stavo organizzando (avevo deciso da anni che questo sarebbe stato l'anno per andarci). Ma i programmi a lungo termine non funzionano mai


Ma Lucca non è in questi giorni ?


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
> Tu fai una mutilata!!! Deciso!!!


Ok. Ma a questo punto devi trovarti una compagna, perchè io ti voglio così


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Lucca non è in questi giorni ?


Si si :up: esattamente a partire da questa settimana, se ricordo bene


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok. Ma a questo punto devi trovarti una compagna, perchè io ti voglio così


Andata!!!!
E' che quelle tutine maledette segnano troppo...non vorrei sembrare un cotechino...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare con che costumi ci presenteremmo tutti...


Io voglio un cosplay da maschio!
Mi vestirei dal generale Radamantys dei Saint Seya!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok. Ma a questo punto devi trovarti una compagna, perchè io ti voglio così


[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] ... [emoji23] 
Comunque io l'ho fatto un anno, anche se in modo tutto mio. Avevo un vestito da coniglio, c'ho messo un ciuffo arancione tra le orecchie e mi son presentato da Roger Rabbit. Nelle foto degli annali del Milano comics dovrei esserci ancora...


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io voglio un cosplay da maschio!
> Mi vestirei dal generale Radamantys dei Saint Seya!!


Figosissimo!!!
Io sono indecisa...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] ... [emoji23]
> Comunque io l'ho fatto un anno, anche se in modo tutto mio. Avevo un vestito da coniglio, c'ho messo un ciuffo arancione tra le orecchie e mi son presentato da Roger Rabbit. Nelle foto degli annali del Milano comics dovrei esserci ancora...


Oddio meraviglioso!! Ho cercato per anni di convincere il mio ex a farlo....roger e jessica! Solo che io facevo roger :rotfl: che da Jessica più che ridere poi me portavano sulla Salaria :rotfl: non l ha mai voluto fare! E che sarà mai, vestito da transone!! Ahahahah


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Oddio meraviglioso!! Ho cercato per anni di convincere il mio ex a farlo....roger e jessica! Solo che io facevo roger :rotfl: che da Jessica più che ridere poi me portavano sulla Salaria :rotfl: non l ha mai voluto fare! E che sarà mai, vestito da transone!! Ahahahah


Mi aveva convinto il successo avuto al carnevale qui da noi. Durante la sfilata dei carri i bambini anziché guardare quelli, volevano fare le foto con me. Allora invece che godermi la sfilata mi son messo a girare tra la gente e far foto coi bimbi... Verso il tardo pomeriggio sembravo il pifferaio di Hamelin. È stato bellissimo, così il mese dopo (a Milano la fiera è a marzo) ho partecipato al cosplay [emoji4]


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

Vi voglio trovare tutti qui fra 12 mesi, biglietti in mano.


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vi voglio trovare tutti qui fra 12 mesi, biglietti in mano.


Dai veramente, se non ci scanniamo in questo anno e rimaniamo così, ci vengo!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vi voglio trovare tutti qui fra 12 mesi, biglietti in mano.


Visto che abbiamo il tempo, se lo facciamo dobbiamo essere tutti vestiti con costumi da cosplayer, ci state?


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Visto che abbiamo il tempo, se lo facciamo dobbiamo essere tutti vestiti con costumi da cosplayer, ci state?


Assolutamente si. Ma tutti stesso tema o ognuno come gli pare?


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figosissimo!!!
> Io sono indecisa...


Solo che come cazzo si fa l'armatura....è un macello!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma tutti stesso tema o ognuno come gli pare?


Vediamo quanti siamo. Sarebbe stupendo con lo stesso tema, altrimenti va bene anche "ammuzzo" [emoji23] l'importante è non prendersi troppo sul serio, deve essere qualcosa di buffo...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vediamo quanti siamo. Sarebbe stupendo con lo stesso tema, altrimenti va bene anche "ammuzzo" [emoji23] l'importante è non prendersi troppo sul serio, deve essere qualcosa di buffo...


Guarda con me sul travestimento buffo sfondi una porta aperta  

A proposito, mi travesto anche sabato  amici cari hanno organizzato una festa...sono anni che non mi maschero ma per loro lo farò!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Io non ho lo spirito adesso, se non ci foste voi a farmi sorridere...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io non ho lo spirito adesso, se non ci foste voi a farmi sorridere...


Lieta di essere utile a questo


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Dai veramente, se non ci scanniamo in questo anno e rimaniamo così, ci vengo!!!


Io non mi scanno con qualcuno dal 1948.


Però si può fare


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Lieta di essere utile a questo


Grazie [emoji8] 
Comunque quando posso lo scemo lo faccio lo stesso, la scusa mio fratello che fa gli anni. È di un mesetto fa, io di solito sono così:


Spoiler


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

*L'ANGOLO DEL FUMETTO 

*




 
*MANGA
**Divisione per fasce d'età e genere (e rivista).*
_Ora, non è che tutte le ragazze giapponesi leggono (o leggono solo) gli shojo manga per intendersi, ma diciamo che sono il target principale e soprattutto questi manga sono pubblicati su riviste per ragazze.
Nella classificazione più corrente è importante la rivista su cui vengono serializzati, es. Jump è la rivista più tipica per i manga che vengono considerati di tipo shonen. Death Note, che come shonen è molto, molto atipico, è comunque inserito fra gli shonen anche in virtù ala rivista in cui è stato serializzato.
Ecco la lista dei generi e dei target:
- Kodomo 子供 (target: i bambini)
- Shōnen 少年 (target: i ragazzi adolescenti)
- Shōjo 少女 (target: le ragazze adolescenti)
- Seinen 青年 (target: ragazzi maggiorenni e uomini adulti)
- Josei 女性 o Redisu da "ladies" (target: ragazze maggiorenni e donne adulte)

Ovviamente in Giappone agli adulti che leggono fumetti non si usa scuotere la testa con riferimenti al fatto di essere un nerd o peggio ancora alla vita sessuale...

*I Kodomo manga:* sono creati tenendo conto di un'utenza rappresentata da bambini, perciò sono semplici sia come disegni che come trame ed hanno spesso personaggi zoomorfi o veri e propri animaletti. Violenza poco o niente, niente riferimenti sessuali, niente fanservice. Esempi sono Hamtaro, Doraemon.

*Gli Shōnen manga:* sono indirizzati a un pubblico maschile di un'età che va dalle medie alla maggiore età (20 anni in Giappone).
Di solito si focalizzano sulle avventure, i combattimenti e sull'amicizia e la collaborazione, mostrando un sistema di valori di solito forte e netto. C'è spesso qualcosa/qualcuno da salvare o proteggere e ci sono spesso diversi power-up...
L'elemento amoroso scarseggia un po' o è trattato in maniera molto soft (della serie alla fine si tengono per mano e finisce il manga), nonostante ci siano ragazze anche molto belle (niente sesso, siamo in uno shonen, al masimo c'è un bel po' di fanservice...).
Altri shonen, invece, parlando di sport. Anche qui vengono sottolineati i valori e la forza del protagonista che non è solo fisica ma soprattutto interiore e collegata alla "squadra".(es. Holly e Benji).
Con il tempo i tipi di shonen sono aumentati includendo altri generi: poliziesco, vita scolastica, comici ecc...
Esempi: Bleach, Dragon Ball, Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tail, Saint Seiya, Fullmetal Alchemist...ecc ecc...
Autori famosi: Akira Toriyama, Masami Kurumada
Autori famosi più recenti: Masashi Kishimoto, Tite Kubo, Eiichiro Oda, Hiromu Arakawa

*Gli Shōjo manga:* sono indirizzati a un pubblico femminile di un'età che va dalle medie alla maggiore età.
Gli argomenti sono piuttosto vari: inizialmente avevano solo tematiche sentimentali, ma poi si sono aggiunti temi diversi ... storici, sportivi, fantascienza, maghette, horror, vita scolastica ecc...
In generale gli shojo si caratterizzano per il disegno: occhi grandi e brillanti, capelli svolazzanti, personaggi magri e senza seno, simboli per mostrare gli stati d'animo (stelline, fiori ecc...).
Esempi: Lady Oscar, Candy Candy, Marmalade Boy, Attacker You ecc...ecc...
Autori famosi: Ryoko Ikeda, Yumiko Igarashi, Naoko Takeuchi
Autori famosi più recenti:

*I Seinen manga:* sono manga rivolti a un pubblico maggiorenne.
Il disegno è mediamente più ricercato degli shonen e le tematiche sono più complesse e varie. La psicologia è più curata e l'elemento amoroso più presente. I temi sono di solito seri e psicologici.
Alcuni in Italia sono vietati ai minori di 18 anni.
Esempi: Skyhigh, 20th Century Boys
Autori famosi: Naoki Urasawa
Autori famosi più recenti:

*I Josei manga:* è una variante dello shojo rivolta a un pubblico di ragazze e donne maggiorenni.
E' più sobrio e realistico, e l'argomento sono soprattutto storie d'amore, meno idealizzate e più simili a quelle della vita reale, oppure storie di ragazze, con i loro problemi psicologici o nella vita.
Es. Paradise Kiss, Nana.
Autori famosi: Ai Yazawa,
Autori famosi più recenti:

*Tipi di manga divisi per argomento* (più specifici):

- *Ecchi*: manga "sexy" con contenuti erotici (anche se spesso misti ad una storia di altro genere) più attenuati che negli hentai. Includono spesso le classiche scene di vestiti strappati, pochi a prescindere o aderenti in modo anche un po' innaturale, soffi di vento che mettono in mostra le mutandine delle ragazze, scene alle terme a ogni piè sospinto ecc... generalmente non viene mostrata l'attività sessuale, ma sono presenti parecchi riferimenti. L'elemento sexy però è solo una parte di un manga che parla di altro.
Esempi: Bastard!, Highschool of the Dead, Needless e molti altri hanno parti ecchi.

- *Harem:* o hāremumono. Manga in cui un protagonista maschile si trova "amorosamente" circondato da tre o più donne/ragazze. Il gruppo femminile può accompagnare o convivere con il ragazzo, e non necessariamente sono tutte interessate a lui. Spesso il ragazzo è caratterizzato come imbranato e insicuro, e può capitare che le ragazze siano anche violente con lui.
Il lato sentimentale spesso non è quello preponderante della storia e ci sono molti elementi comici.
Esempi: Tenchi Muyo.

- *Hentai:* manga erotici in senso stretto, sviluppano diversi tipi di fantasie, perciò è presente un po' di tutto, dalle normali relazioni fra liceali che si sa si danno da fare fino agli alieni che arrivano sulla Terra per approfittare delle studentesse giapponesi... diversamente dagli ecchi sono incentrati sull'attività sessuale, e tende ad esserci posto per poco altro.
Possono essere più o meno censurati dalla censura giapponese, che non ci va piano.
Esempi: Urotsukidoji

- *Reverse Harem:* o gyakuhāremu. Manga in cui ci sono tre o più uomini associati o che circondano un personaggio femminile centrale.
Anche in questo caso, per quanto gli uomini/ragazzi circondino la donna/ragazza, non sono tutti necessariamente i suoi aspiranti fidanzati, ma possono circondarla per i motivi più vari (es. la principessa e i cavalieri). Le trame e argomenti possono essere i più vari.
Esempi: Angelique, Fruits Basket, Fushigi Yuugi, Hakuoki.

- *Shonen Ai:* manga incentrati sulla relazione omosessuale di due uomini e/o ragazzi. Si concentrano molto (differentemente dagli yaoi, che sono molto espliciti) sull'elemento sentimentale della relazione, che a volte non è neanche esplicita né vera e propria, e sono spesso disegnati da autrici donne e pensati per un pubblico femminile.
Dato che è una cosa piuttosto attenuata l'elemento viene inserito anche in manga di contenuto diverso.
Esempi: Loveless

- *Yaoi:* il concetto, cioè la relazione omosessuale fra due ragazzi, è simile a quello dello shonen ai (così come il fatto che sia speso di autrici donne e destinato a un pubblico femminile), con la differenza che lo yaoi è più esplicito. Quando invece è rivolto a un pubblico di uomini gay è chiamato bara.

- *Yuri:* Manga incentrati sulla relazione omosessuale fra due donne/ragazze. Negliyuri sono più mescolati l'elemento sentimentale e quello sessuale, più diviso nella controparte maschile. In passato questi manga si trasformavano alla fine in vere tragedie (es. Caro Fratello), ma questo tipo di trama adesso non è più unico.
Oltre ai manga veri e propri ci sono elementi yuri anche in manga di argomenti diversi.
Esempi: Strawberry Panic, Utena, Kannazuki no Miko_ **PRESO DA MANGALAND* 

*KODOMO CONSIGLIATI 
SHONEN CONSIGLIATI **
SHOJO CONSIGLIATI 
SEINEN CONSIGLIATI 
JOSEI CONSIGLIATI 







COMICS

FUMETTI DC CONSIGLIATI 
FUMETTI VERTIGO CONSIGLIATI
FUMETTI MARVEL CONSIGLIATI 







FUMETTI ITALIANI

FUMETTI BONELLI EDITORE CONSIGLIATI
**FUMETTI **PANINI COMICS **CONSIGLIATI**
**FUMETTI **BAO PUBLISHING **CONSIGLIATI **
**FUMETTI **DENTIBLU EDIZIONI **CONSIGLIATI **
**FUMETTI **EINAUDI **CONSIGLIATI **
**FUMETTI **RIZZOLI **CONSIGLIATI**
**

*


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

@Banshee pagina iniziale modificata.
Adesso devi dirmi se te la senti di gestire tu, altrimenti chiediamo a Perplesso di dare a me l'OP, per me non ci sono problemi


----------



## Spot (29 Ottobre 2015)

strade perdute ha detto:


> dopo moltissimi anni
> 
> Non credevo potessi ritrovare entusiasmo, eppure .....  La collana è quella de Le Storie, della Bonelli
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Mai sentita. Domani cerco un po' di info e ti dico.


PS: @Ryoga: la Nuages non pubblica fumetti  era solo un pour parler


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mai sentita. Domani cerco un po' di info e ti dico.
> 
> 
> PS: @Ryoga: la Nuages non pubblica fumetti  era solo un pour parler


Ok [emoji28]  Non sono espertissimo della situazione fumetti italiana, adesso correggo [emoji12]


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> @Banshee pagina iniziale modificata.
> Adesso devi dirmi se te la senti di gestire tu, altrimenti chiediamo a Perplesso di dare a me l'OP, per me non ci sono problemi


Vai vai, liberissimo! Io ho dato l'idea, più cresce in informazioni meglio è!! 
:up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

stavo dimenticando loro...


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stavo dimenticando loro...


Mitico!!! Cariatide e Geremia :rotfl: li adoravo!


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mitico!!! Cariatide e Geremia :rotfl: li adoravo!


Vero? Disegni e testi stupendamente grotteschi


----------



## Spot (29 Ottobre 2015)

E gli Sturmtruppen?


----------



## Domhet (29 Ottobre 2015)

Bel topic. Sará che sono giovine, mi ha commosso vedere questa attenzione per i videogiochi. Ho una domanda per voi, dunque. I videogiochi hanno dignitá artistica?



Poi volevo dire che non mi piace la piega che ha preso Dylan Dog, per rispondere all'op. Patisco i cambiamenti e questo, a mio avviso, è stato gestito proprio male. Non sopporto il buonismo che sembra aver preso il sopravvento e la vena demenziale di alcune, troppe situazioni narrate. Non so, sono perplesso.


----------



## Spot (29 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Bel topic. Sará che sono giovine, mi ha commosso vedere questa attenzione per i videogiochi. Ho una domanda per voi, dunque. I videogiochi hanno dignitá artistica?
> 
> 
> 
> Poi volevo dire che non mi piace la piega che ha preso Dylan Dog, per rispondere all'op. Patisco i cambiamenti e questo, a mio avviso, è stato gestito proprio male. Non sopporto il buonismo che sembra aver preso il sopravvento e la vena demenziale di alcune, troppe situazioni narrate. Non so, sono perplesso.


Su Dylan siamo d'accordo in molti (vale anche i neo appassionati come me). C'è da dire che un personaggio come Dylan non è facile da gestire, anche per la lunga tradizione che si porta dietro.

Detto questo, hai posto davvero una bella domanda. Grazie.
La dignità artistica dei videogiochi... Innanzitutto credo che non esistano mezzi che, a priori, non possono avere una dignità artistica. I videogiochi sono un caso molto particolare, perchè sono destinati ad un consumo di massa per loro natura (a differenza ad esempio dei fumetti che hanno una storia più sfaccettata).
Dovrei pensarci su. Comunque ad intuito la mia risposta è si.

Dal punto di vista esclusivamente della rappresentazione, ci sono prodotti molto interessanti.
Per ora come esempio mi viene in mente solo Limbo, un platform uscito l'anno scorso (o due anni fa, non ricordo bene) e prodotto da una casa indipendente.
Vi lascio un video.
[video=youtube;fvRuu2rmZbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvRuu2rmZbI[/video]


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Bel topic. Sará che sono giovine, mi ha commosso vedere questa attenzione per i videogiochi. Ho una domanda per voi, dunque. I videogiochi hanno dignitá artistica?
> 
> 
> 
> Poi volevo dire che non mi piace la piega che ha preso Dylan Dog, per rispondere all'op. Patisco i cambiamenti e questo, a mio avviso, è stato gestito proprio male. Non sopporto il buonismo che sembra aver preso il sopravvento e la vena demenziale di alcune, troppe situazioni narrate. Non so, sono perplesso.


Concordo. Seguendo Dyd da sempre, temevo la svolta che immancabilmente è arrivata.
Per me il Dylan del mio cuore finisce con il numero 121, "finché morte non vi separi"..Da lì in poi, alcuni albi sono degni di nota "sciarada" su tutti (eccezionale) e anche il biepisodio "notti di caccia". Altri a memoria non mi vengono pardon  
Comunque, il livello era sceso già da anni, hanno cercato di dare una nuova impronta alla serie ma personalmente non mi convince....
Ora mi accingo a leggere il nuovo, è numero speciale (350) quindi tutto a colori.....vi farò sapere domani!


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2015)

quello del ragioniere della Morte e quello del superraffreddore che numeri erano?


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Bel topic. Sará che sono giovine, mi ha commosso vedere questa attenzione per i videogiochi. Ho una domanda per voi, dunque. *I videogiochi hanno dignitá artistica?*
> 
> 
> 
> Poi volevo dire che non mi piace la piega che ha preso Dylan Dog, per rispondere all'op. Patisco i cambiamenti e questo, a mio avviso, è stato gestito proprio male. Non sopporto il buonismo che sembra aver preso il sopravvento e la vena demenziale di alcune, troppe situazioni narrate. Non so, sono perplesso.


Faccio due esempi... ICO e Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E gli Sturmtruppen?


Demenziali e intelligenti


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

Stupendi gli oscar mondadori tascabili degli anni '60 e '70 dedicati ai fumetti... B.C, mago Wiz, Bristow. Ho una bella collezione a casa, sono fantastici!


----------



## Spot (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Faccio due esempi... ICO e Shadow of the Colossus


Vero!!!! ICO, che bellezza!
Peccato non si trovi più in giro. Era commovente.



Nobody ha detto:


> Stupendi gli oscar mondadori tascabili degli anni  '60 e '70 dedicati ai fumetti... B.C, mago Wiz, Bristow. Ho una bella  collezione a casa, sono fantastici!


Questi invece mi mancano 
Però sto collezionando le ristampe dei vecchi Linus. Bellissimi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Bel topic. Sará che sono giovine, mi ha commosso vedere questa attenzione per i videogiochi. Ho una domanda per voi, dunque. I videogiochi hanno dignitá artistica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente sì. 
Anche se il concetto artistico va diviso in due categorie: quella ludica e quella video/narrativa.
Ci sono videogiochi che sono dei capolavori in quanto ludicamente geniali, perchè il loro concept detta non solo regole assiomatiche su come si scrive e progetta un gioco, ma il connubio di divertimento/difficoltà li rende una sfida appagante, galvanizzante. Esempi di questa categoria di capolavori sono Tetris, Super Maro World, Portal, Super Metroid, Demon Soul, Bayonetta.
Poi ci sono quei videogiochi che nonostante una componente ludica valida e sollazzante, eccellono nelle componenti "accessorie" (perchè non fondamentali per il divertimento in sé) quali quella visiva e/o narrativa. Ti immergono in un mondo coerente, delle volte hanno uno sviluppo narrativo capace di commuovere emozionalmente, lasciano il segno insomma. Esempi sono Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Okami, Zelda, Fallout, The Last of Us.
L'importante è considerare il videogioco come un medium non dissimile a cinema e letteratura. Cioè veicoli per l'espressione artistica che se ben utilizzati, sanno regalare emozioni...


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero!!!!* ICO*, che bellezza!
> Peccato non si trovi più in giro. Era commovente.
> 
> 
> ...


In realtà se hai una Ps3 è facilmente reperibile, c'è la versione in digitale nel Play Store, sia da solo che in collection con Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Spot (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In realtà se hai una Ps3 è facilmente reperibile, c'è la versione in digitale nel Play Store, sia da solo che in collection con Shadow of the Colossus


Non ho una ps3. Ricordo che c'era la versione ps2


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non ho una ps3. Ricordo che c'era la versione ps2


E' la versione Ps2, rimasterizzata in HD per la Ps3. Per Ps2 lo avevo in versione con copertina cartonata, con tanto di caroline artistiche


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Anche se il concetto artistico va diviso in due categorie: quella ludica e quella video/narrativa.
> Ci sono videogiochi che sono dei capolavori in quanto ludicamente geniali, perchè il loro concept detta non solo regole assiomatiche su come si scrive e progetta un gioco, ma il connubio di divertimento/difficoltà li rende una sfida appagante, galvanizzante. Esempi di questa categoria di capolavori sono *Tetris, Super Maro World*, Portal, Super Metroid, *Demon Soul*, Bayonetta.
> Poi ci sono quei videogiochi che nonostante una componente ludica valida e sollazzante, eccellono nelle componenti "accessorie" (perchè non fondamentali per il divertimento in sé) quali quella visiva e/o narrativa. Ti immergono in un mondo coerente, delle volte hanno uno sviluppo narrativo capace di commuovere emozionalmente, lasciano il segno insomma. Esempi sono *Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy*, Okami, *Zelda,* Fallout, The Last of Us.
> L'importante è considerare il videogioco come un medium non dissimile a cinema e letteratura. Cioè veicoli per l'espressione artistica che se ben utilizzati, sanno regalare emozioni...


quoto tutto :up: in neretto i titoli su cui mi sono chiusa per molto tempo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

il numero 350 di DYD fa pena. mi dispiace essere così categorica e negativa, ma fa veramente schifo.

intanto Ambrosini (sceneggiatura e disegni) ha sempre questa forte passione per le tematiche "mistiche" e tende a lasciare il lettore con un mega punto interrogativo a fine albo (penso a "Dietro il sipario" e "il guardiano della memoria") ma stavolta, a mio modesto parere, ha esagerato.

va bene lasciare il finale a doppia/tripla interpretazione, va bene anche che ognuno ci veda ciò che vuole, o che quando tutto sembra risolto esce fuori il colpo di scena all'ultima vignetta, ma questa volta non si capisce una ceppa.

ecco, deludente.


----------



## Domhet (30 Ottobre 2015)

Prendo una definizione generica: http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/arte/



La forma del videogioco può coincidere con ciò che è stato formulato sull'Arte? Non credo sia sufficiente giudicare un prodotto di un'attivitá umana come bello per garantirgli l'accesso alla dimora dell'Arte. Non tutto ciò che è artificiale è Arte. D'altra parte, spesso si dice che la deriva contemporanea abbia avuto la colpa di svilire la ricerca della bellezza, per cui un passo possibile potrebbe essere quello di uscire dalla definizione. Penso che la questione sia più complicata.



Certo è che nell'ambito dei giochi di ruolo videoludici troviamo dei titoli che dal punto di vista narrativo non hanno nulla da invidiare alla letteratura. Penso alla tradizione ormai consolidata dei gdr occidentali. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Spot (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Anche se il concetto artistico va diviso in due categorie: quella ludica e quella video/narrativa.
> Ci sono videogiochi che sono dei capolavori in quanto ludicamente  geniali, perchè il loro concept detta non solo regole assiomatiche su  come si scrive e progetta un gioco, ma il connubio di  divertimento/difficoltà li rende una sfida appagante, galvanizzante.  Esempi di questa categoria di capolavori sono Tetris, Super Maro World,  Portal, Super Metroid, Demon Soul, Bayonetta.
> Poi ci sono quei videogiochi che nonostante una componente ludica valida  e sollazzante, eccellono nelle componenti "accessorie" (perchè non  fondamentali per il divertimento in sé) quali quella visiva e/o  narrativa. Ti immergono in un mondo coerente, delle volte hanno uno  sviluppo narrativo capace di commuovere emozionalmente, lasciano il  segno insomma. Esempi sono Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Okami,  Zelda, Fallout, The Last of Us.
> L'importante è considerare il videogioco come un medium non dissimile a  cinema e letteratura. Cioè veicoli per l'espressione artistica che se  ben utilizzati, sanno regalare emozioni...





Domhet ha detto:


> Prendo una definizione generica: http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/arte/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La definizione di "arte" è una questione complicatissima di per sè, e non è univoca.


Innanzitutto, rispondendo anche a Ryoga, la capacità di veicolare emozioni non è di per sè sinonimo di arte. Così come non lo sono la ricerca del bello o una ricerca estetica raffinata.

Per essere più sintetici possibile, si può dire che nelle moderne storie dell'arte viene incluso (e quindi riconosciuto come oggetto con un qualche valore artistico) tutto ciò che porta con sè:
1. dal Rinascimento in poi, un certo livello di progettualità (ma sul fatto che un videogioco sia un atto progettuale non ci sono poi tanti dubbi).
2. un'innovazione dal punto di vista linguistico. Ad esempio: Bernini è arte. Per il barocco leccese si parla di artigianato sapiente (technè senza arte, per l'appunto).

Quindi prima di tutto bisognerebbe capire se i videogiochi possono essere considerati come un linguaggio a sè stante, e non come un mezzo che prende in prestito linguaggi da vari campi (e quindi no, non possiamo paragonarli al cinema, che è nettamente una forma di linguaggio diversa dalle altre).
E poi capire come i lavori singoli agiscono sul tipo di linguaggio (o sui linguaggi) a cui appartengono.

Paralleli più utili possono essere fatti con la televisione e i fumetti, che sono categorie che "soffrono" dello stesso tipo di problematiche.

Il carattere prettamente ludico può considerarsi secondario da questo punto di vista.
Io ripeto che ci devo pensare


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La definizione di "arte" è una questione complicatissima di per sè, e non è univoca.
> 
> 
> Innanzitutto, rispondendo anche a Ryoga, la capacità di veicolare emozioni non è di per sè sinonimo di arte. Così come non lo sono la ricerca del bello o una ricerca estetica raffinata.
> ...


Permettimi di dissentire su questa frase. Per considerare arte il videogioco, l'aspetto ludico, essendo la caratteristica preponderante di tale medium, non può essere un aspetto secondario. Altrimenti la risposta diventa lapalissiana. 
Bisogna capire cosa si intende OGGI per arte. Per me è qualsiasi opera che desta una o più sconvolgimenti sensoriali a chi ne usufruisce. 
Prendiamo come esempio una icona artistica famosa e oggettivamente riconosciuta come opera d'arte: il Guernica di Picasso.
Cosa lo rende così appetibile dal punto di vista artistico? Di certo non la sua tecnica di pittura, ne la bellezza o verosimiglianza delle figure rappresentate. Eppure se hai la fortuna di visionarlo dal vivo, hai un orgasmo di sensazioni così pregne e intense da lasciarti allibito. La sua bellezza è la cruda realtà espressa in figure deformi e aggrovigliate, desta stupore, financo repulsione. E' una bellezza grottesca, ma non meno efficace di una opera bella poeticamente come un quadro del Botticelli.
Questo per dire che il concetto di arte non si può racchiudere in un prontuario di regole precise. 

Tornando al medium del videogioco, se nel videogiocare un determinato game si viene pervasi da un connubio di emozioni tali da destare un sollazzo piacevole ai limiti dell'orgasmo, beh cazzo allora si sta giocando a un'opera d'arte. vuoi un esempio pratico? Lo scontro finale contro Sephirot in Final Fantasy VII. Dopo averlo battuto nelle sembianze di un mostro biomeccanico, si assiste (attivamente) a un ultimo scontro: lui a corpo nudo e la sua Katana, Cloud col suo spadone. In uno sfondo nero prima avvolto dalle fiamme, un breve silenzio squarciato da un tema pressante, destabilizzante nella sua cruda bellezza. quindi l'incrocio di spade. Il fruitore del gioco è parte attiva di qualcosa che si porterà per sempre nel cuore come uno dei momenti videoludici più belli che si possano vivere. Ora dimmi, non è arte questa? Pensaci...


----------



## Spot (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire su questa frase. Per considerare arte il videogioco, l'aspetto ludico, essendo la caratteristica preponderante di tale medium, non può essere un aspetto secondario. Altrimenti la risposta diventa lapalissiana.
> Bisogna capire cosa si intende OGGI per arte. Per me è qualsiasi opera che desta una o più sconvolgimenti sensoriali a chi ne usufruisce.
> Prendiamo come esempio una icona artistica famosa e oggettivamente riconosciuta come opera d'arte: il Guernica di Picasso.
> Cosa lo rende così appetibile dal punto di vista artistico? Di certo non la sua tecnica di pittura, ne la bellezza o verosimiglianza delle figure rappresentate. Eppure se hai la fortuna di visionarlo dal vivo, hai un orgasmo di sensazioni così pregne e intense da lasciarti allibito. La sua bellezza è la cruda realtà espressa in figure deformi e aggrovigliate, desta stupore, financo repulsione. E' una bellezza grottesca, ma non meno efficace di una opera bella poeticamente come un quadro del Botticelli.
> ...


"Se per definire un oggetto arte basta che veicoli emozioni, anche un calcio nei coglioni è arte".
La Guernica potrà anche emozionarti (anche se già dire che non è la tecnica pittorica - anche - a renderla un'opera notevole è eresia). Ma voglio proprio vedere che emozioni riesci a tirarmi fuori se ti metto di fronte un Manzoni.

Al di là del fatto che l'emotività è soggettiva. A me la Monnalisa sta sulle palle e non mi emoziona nemmeno un po', ma se non è un'opera artistica quella io sono Babbo Natale.

L'aspetto ludico, in questa discussione, è secondario e lo confermo, perchè stiamo cercando una definizione che non c'entra con le emozioni come non c'entra con il puro intrattenimento. Che se no iniziamo a considerare artistico pure il Tagadà.

Lo scontro con Sephirot è un pezzo di gioco fatto bene e basta. E te lo dice una che è cresciuta a pane e FF.

Il problema non è nemmeno la definizione di arte. Per quanto sia un concetto complicato, senza un liguaggio autonomo non abbiamo una nuova forma d'arte. Punto.


Quindi la domanda è questa, se vogliamo essere seri: c'è qualche videogioco che può considerarsi espressione di un liguaggio a sè stante? Se sì, quale? Ce ne sono di successivi che hanno contribuito a elaborare e rinnovare questo linguaggio? Come?


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> "Se per definire un oggetto arte basta che veicoli emozioni, anche un calcio nei coglioni è arte".
> La Guernica potrà anche emozionarti (anche se già dire che non è la tecnica pittorica - anche - a renderla un'opera notevole è eresia). Ma voglio proprio vedere che emozioni riesci a tirarmi fuori se ti metto di fronte un Manzoni.
> 
> Al di là del fatto che l'emotività è soggettiva. A me la Monnalisa sta sulle palle e non mi emoziona nemmeno un po', ma se non è un'opera artistica quella io sono Babbo Natale.
> ...


Continuo a dissentire.
Se a te la Monna Lisa non provoca emozioni, dal tuo punto di vista non può essere considerata un' opera d'arte PER TE. Lo è perchè  provoca piacere nel gusto artistico a molta gente, è arte perchè riconosciuta bella da una grande fetta di persone.
Il calcio nelle palle provoca dolore fisico, non emozionale. 
Il Guernica è efficace nella sua arte pittorica, ma tecnicamente riproducibile abbastanza facilmente. Ciò che non è replicabile è l'idea che c'è dietro 
Poi scusami ma l'esempio di Manzoni è una zappa sui piedi che ti tiri da sola  un libro così ben scritto è uno straordinario veicolo per far viaggiare la fantasia del lettore. Il quale rimane catturato dalla rappresentazione di una storia che appassiona, commuove, a volte diverte, e sempre lo incuriosisce fino al suo epilogo. E questa è proprio l'arte trasposta nella lettura.
fammi capire cosa intendi tu per arte...


----------



## Spot (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Continuo a dissentire.
> Se a te la Monna Lisa non provoca emozioni, dal tuo punto di vista non può essere considerata un' opera d'arte PER TE. Lo è perchè  provoca piacere nel gusto artistico a molta gente, è arte perchè riconosciuta bella da una grande fetta di persone.
> Il calcio nelle palle provoca dolore fisico, non emozionale.
> Il Guernica è efficace nella sua arte pittorica, ma tecnicamente riproducibile abbastanza facilmente. Ciò che non è replicabile è l'idea che c'è dietro
> ...


Arte "per me" è un'espressione parecchio fuorviante. L'opera d'arte è tale anche perchè riconosciuta da una comunità. Comunquee..
Parlavo di Manzoni quello vero, Piero. :rotfl:






E comunque dimmi te se l'incazzatura non è un'emozione


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Arte "per me" è un'espressione parecchio fuorviante. L'opera d'arte è tale anche perchè riconosciuta da una comunità. Comunquee..
> Parlavo di Manzoni quello vero, Piero. :rotfl:


ok, però dovevi specificare su chi intendevi scrivendo Manzoni  
mi trovi d'accordo riguardo il fatto che un'opera d'arte è tale in quanto riconosciuta da una ampia comunità di persone. Però hai svicolato la mia domanda non dando alcuna definizione su ciò CHE PER TE è arte


----------



## Spot (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ok, però dovevi specificare su chi intendevi scrivendo Manzoni
> mi trovi d'accordo riguardo il fatto che un'opera d'arte è tale in quanto riconosciuta da una ampia comunità di persone. Però hai svicolato la mia domanda non dando alcuna definizione su ciò CHE PER TE è arte


Ho provato (in maniera anche piuttosto sommaria e imperfetta) a delineare il concetto di arte nei post precedenti


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

L'incazzatura è sì un'emozione, ma se fine a se stessa non porta a nulla. Un'opera che sia capace di provocare rabbia e repulsione può invece essere considerata arte...


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho provato (in maniera anche piuttosto sommaria e imperfetta) a delineare il concetto di arte nei post precedenti


Hai scritto quello che alcuni pensano come si può rinchiudere in semplici regole il concetto di arte. Definizione che non mi trova d'accordo. Invece volevo mi facessi tu un esempio pratico di arte PER TE. Anche se pensandoci bene un esempio l'hai fatto, quello del Manzoni. ma quell'esempio per me cozza con la definizione da te sopra scritta e si avvicina invece a quello che IO considero arte


----------



## Spot (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai scritto quello che alcuni pensano come si può rinchiudere in semplici regole il concetto di arte. Definizione che non mi trova d'accordo. Invece volevo mi facessi tu un esempio pratico di arte PER TE. Anche se pensandoci bene un esempio l'hai fatto, quello del Manzoni. ma quell'esempio per me cozza con la definizione da te sopra scritta e si avvicina invece a quello che IO considero arte


Perché? Spiega
Ps: nanna... ti rispondo meglio domani


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perché? Spiega
> Ps: nanna... ti rispondo meglio domani


tranquilla, sto andando a letto anche io. Replico domani :up:

'notte


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Il fumetto*

Secondo voi è possibile che un fumetto ( dei fumetti) possano influenzare la crescita di un bambino che diventa adolescente formandolo in quelle fasi cui appunto cresce ed assimila attraverso la vita stessa che sta vivendo?


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo voi è possibile che un fumetto ( dei fumetti) possano influenzare la crescita di un bambino che diventa adolescente formandolo in quelle fasi cui appunto cresce ed assimila attraverso la vita stessa che sta vivendo?


Banalmente sì. Ovviamente bisogna anche contestualizzare, per capire IN CHE MISURA il ragazzo/bimbo venga influenzato. Ma vale anche per ciò che vede in Tv, per i libri che legge (li leggono ancora i libri i bimbi di oggi?) per i videogiochi, i film che vede coi suoi amici al cinema, la musica che ascolta...
Qui diventa fondamentale come si approccia lui al fumetto, quanto venga influenzato dai genitori e amici. Nello specifico avevi dei dubbi su un determinato fumetto o la tua è una domanda generica?


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo voi è possibile che un fumetto ( dei fumetti) possano influenzare la crescita di un bambino che diventa adolescente formandolo in quelle fasi cui appunto cresce ed assimila attraverso la vita stessa che sta vivendo?


Influenzare la crescita non credo...quella è influenzata dai genitori e dalle compagnie.
Certo possono in qualche modo fargli avere atteggiamenti sbagliati, così come i cartoni animati, certi videogiochi e certi programmi...penso cose tipo il Wrestling...
Però penso si possa tamponare il tutto facendo loro capire che quella è fantasia e non è la realtà.


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Influenzare la crescita non credo...quella è influenzata dai genitori e dalle compagnie.
> Certo possono in qualche modo fargli avere *atteggiamenti sbagliati, così come i cartoni animati, certi videogiochi *e certi programmi...penso cose tipo il Wrestling...
> Però penso si possa tamponare il tutto facendo loro capire che quella è fantasia e non è la realtà.


Ma anche atteggiamenti positivi. Sono cresciuto adorando i cartoni "violenti" tratti dalle opere di Go Nagai (Geeg, Goldrake, Mazinga, ecc..) e i fumetti di supereroi come Spiderman e Xmen. Oltre alla violenza insegnano la lealtà, l'onesta, il concetto che il cattivo ha sempre la peggio. Tutte cose che la società di oggi si dimentica di insegnare, troppo impegnata a pubblicizzare l'ultimo Galaxy Padella ancora più bello del precedente, e che ti sbatte in faccia che se non vesti di marca e non fotti il prossimo sei un emarginato. 
Adesso i bambini vengono edulcorati con cartoni da cerebrolesi e libri per l'infanzia sicuri, con storie senza senso alla faccia delle "violente" fiabe dei Grimm. Le quali insegnavano anch'esse dei valori che questa cazzo di società evita bene di far emergere e conoscere ai nostri figli...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Banalmente sì. Ovviamente bisogna anche contestualizzare, per capire IN CHE MISURA il ragazzo/bimbo venga influenzato. Ma vale anche per ciò che vede in Tv, per i libri che legge (li leggono ancora i libri i bimbi di oggi?) per i videogiochi, i film che vede coi suoi amici al cinema, la musica che ascolta...
> Qui diventa fondamentale come si approccia lui al fumetto, quanto venga influenzato dai genitori e amici. Nello specifico avevi dei dubbi su un determinato fumetto o il tuo è una domanda generica?


Nel porre la domandava pensavo a me.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Influenzare la crescita non credo...quella è influenzata dai genitori e dalle compagnie.
> Certo possono in qualche modo fargli avere atteggiamenti sbagliati, così come i cartoni animati, certi videogiochi e certi programmi...penso cose tipo il Wrestling...
> Però penso si possa tamponare il tutto facendo loro capire che quella è fantasia e non è la realtà.


Per come ho risposto a Ryoga, ponendo  la domanda pensavo a me. 

Ma si certo l'influenza dovrebbe essere soprattutto quella dei genitori, e tra cartoni animati di un certo tipo, ASSURDI, e il resto del mondo che circonda....


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo voi è possibile che un fumetto ( dei fumetti) possano influenzare la crescita di un bambino che diventa adolescente formandolo in quelle fasi cui appunto cresce ed assimila attraverso la vita stessa che sta vivendo?


Beh... la formazione di un ragazzo passa anche attraverso quel che sente/vede/legge.
Quindi sicuramente lo sviluppo della sensibilità di un bambino/adolescente può passare anche attraverso i fumetti. E per quel che mi riguarda anche quella di un adulto :rotfl:

In ogni caso penso che la pluralità di stimoli possa solo giovare alla crescita.


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Giocatore seriale a rapporto  Non sono costante perché ci son periodi che non accendo la play nemmeno se mi guarda con sguardi lascivi, altri periodi che gioco più titoli uno dopo l'altro.

Ad esempio ho platinato (lo confesso non sono un semplice giocatore, di un gioco amo prendere tutti i trofei e il relativo platino, solo i veri malati magari mi capiranno ) l'altro ieri god of War II (orrendo). Della saga di god of War ora mi manca solo il III e poi li ho platinati tutti.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh... la formazione di un ragazzo passa anche attraverso quel che sente/vede/legge.
> Quindi sicuramente lo sviluppo della sensibilità di un bambino/adolescente può passare anche attraverso i fumetti. E per quel che mi riguarda anche quella di un adulto :rotfl:
> 
> In ogni caso penso che la pluralità di stimoli possa solo giovare alla crescita.


Quoto e sottoscrivo [emoji106]


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sono cresciuto adorando i cartoni "violenti" tratti dalle opere di Go Nagai (Geeg, Goldrake, Mazinga, ecc..). Oltre alla violenza insegnano la lealtà, l'onesta, il concetto che il cattivo ha sempre la peggio. Tutte cose che la società di oggi si dimentica di insegnare, troppo impegnata a pubblicizzare l'ultimo Galaxy Padella ancora più bello del precedente, e che ti sbatte in faccia che se non vesti di marca e non fotti il prossimo sei un emarginato.
> *Adesso i bambini vengono edulcorati con cartoni da cerebrolesi e libri per l'infanzia sicuri*, con storie senza senso alla faccia delle "violente" fiabe dei Grimm. Le quali insegnavano anch'esse dei valori che questa cazzo di società evita bene di far emergere e conoscere ai nostri figli...


Come non essere daccordo con te. Io son cresciuto con Kenshiro, Devil Man e L'uomo tigre dove c'era violenza a non finire. Eppure sono quanto più lontano si possa essere dall'essere una persona violenta. Oggi vedo solo genitori preoccupati di cosa vedono in tv i loro figli e blablabla. Già che ci sono potrebbero evitare di parcheggiarli davanti alla tv demandando a essa il compito di formarli.

Non penso che avrò mai figli ma se mai dovessi averne la prima cosa che gli farò vedere fino alla nausea saranno i film (definirli semplici cartoni è offensivo) di Miyazaki.


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

*The Stanley Parable*

Piccola deviazione sul tema proposto da Ultimo.
Mi è capitato di giocarci ieri e vi ho pensato :mrgreen:
E' un titolo davvero interessante: un videogame che parla... di un videogame. E non aggiungo altro per non spoilerare.
Meccaniche  di gioco semplicissime, ironico e intelligente (sono scoppiata a ridere  più volte davanti allo schermo come una scema) e.. (attenzione..)


Spoiler



ed è pure  un bell'esempio, perchè opera in una maniera molto simile a quella in  cui operano gli oggetti artistici. In poche parole ci si trova ad  impersonare un tizio, Stanley, che lavora in un ufficio. Abbiamo un narratore e la meccanica è in prima persona. Il narratore descrive la storia e indica le scelte da fare. E lì sta il bello.
Dopo la prima sessione di gioco si riparte in loop, e vi accorgerete che tutto gira intorno a quello che decidete di fare.
Ci sono diversi finali a seconda di come vi comporterete, tutti conditi da una buona dose d'ironia. 

Ci si ritrova in un meta-videogioco in cui vengono affrontati diversi temi. La questione videogiocatore-personaggio. Il significato di "scelta" all'interno di un videogioco e cosa significa muoversi in uno "spazio" in cui qualsiasi percorso è già stato predefinito da altri. L'illusione di poter controllare la nostra esperienza di videogiocatori. 
Il rapporto tra lo sviluppatore del videogioco (incarnato dalla voce narrante, ma ad un certo punto gli sviluppatori si mettono a fare un po' di casini anche con questa dicotomia) - giocatore - personaggio.


Ma io consiglierei di giocarci prima di leggere. Perchè non si può spiegare come mai questo videogioco è interessante senza rovinare la sorpresa.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Piccola deviazione sul tema proposto da Ultimo.
> Mi è capitato di giocarci ieri e vi ho pensato :mrgreen:
> E' un titolo davvero interessante: un videogame che parla... di un videogame. E non aggiungo altro per non spoilerare.
> Meccaniche  di gioco semplicissime, ironico e intelligente (sono scoppiata a ridere  più volte davanti allo schermo come una scema) e.. (attenzione..)
> ...


Non hai scritto il titolo e dove "gira" [emoji57] 
Poi dovremo continuare quel discorso su arte e videogiochi appena ho un po' di tempo [emoji6]


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non hai scritto il titolo e dove "gira" [emoji57]
> Poi dovremo continuare quel discorso su arte e videogiochi appena ho un po' di tempo [emoji6]


Il nome l'ho scritto come titolo del post, in grassetto 
Gira su pc.
Tu prima giocaci, che è un buono spunto per rimettersi a parlare di arte


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il nome l'ho scritto come titolo del post, in grassetto
> Gira su pc.
> Tu prima giocaci, che è un buono spunto per rimettersi a parlare di arte


Sono su Tapatalk, per questo non l'ho visto [emoji12] 
Ok lo provo [emoji6]


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Due giochi che son due vere e proprie opere d'arte (almeno per me) son "Papo & Yo" e "Brothers: A tale of two sons". Son giochini che portano via qualche oretta al massimo ma la delicatezza narrativa è impressionante.


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Due giochi che son due vere e proprie opere d'arte (almeno per me) son "Papo & Yo" e "Brothers: A tale of two sons". Son giochini che portano via qualche oretta al massimo ma la delicatezza narrativa è impressionante.


Dankeschon, ci daremo un'occhiata presto :up:


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

Benvenuto Falcor  già dal tuo nick sei dei nostri :rotfl:
Siamo cresciuti con gli stessi cartoni e lo stesso filone di film e videogiochi, quoto quello che hai scritto!
@ryoga : ascolto metal e rock progressive anche io  per Zero ho un amore infinito da quando ero piccola, ma dentro di me batte un cuoricino metal (Master! master!)


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque qui lo dico e qui lo nego, oltre a Kenshiro e Devil Man vedevo anche Lady Oscar e L'incantevole Creamy 

ps: e confesso spudoratamente che Creamy è stato il mio primo amore


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Benvenuto Falcor  già dal tuo nick sei dei nostri :rotfl:
> Siamo cresciuti con gli stessi cartoni e lo stesso filone di film e videogiochi, quoto quello che hai scritto!
> @ryoga : ascolto metal e rock progressive anche io  per Zero ho un amore infinito da quando ero piccola, ma dentro di me batte un cuoricino metal (Master! master!)


master of puppets I'm pulling your strings 



Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque qui lo dico e qui lo nego, oltre a  Kenshiro e Devil Man vedevo anche Lady Oscar e L'incantevole Creamy
> 
> ps: e confesso spudoratamente che Creamy è stato il mio primo amore


Lascia perdere, cotta infinita per Milord (o Tuksedo mask)


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque qui lo dico e qui lo nego, oltre a Kenshiro e Devil Man vedevo anche Lady Oscar e L'incantevole Creamy
> 
> ps: e confesso spudoratamente che Creamy è stato il mio primo amore


Io Rensie la strega, madmoiselle Anne e pure Georgie!!
Oltre a Vultus V , Ken, Saint seya...


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> master of puppets I'm pulling your strings
> 
> 
> Lascia perdere, cotta infinita per Milord (o Tuksedo mask)


Io amavo Terence (Candy Candy) e per un periodo anche Abel e Arthur (i fratellastri di Georgie)..


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

No aspetta, Milord è il tizio di Sailor Moon che si travestiva con una semplice mascherina sugli occhi? 

Giuro che ho passato ore a discutere con persone che amano SM sul perché una persona con solo una mascherina diventi irriconoscibile  Sta cosa mi crea non poco disagio 

Banshee in pratica abbiam visto le stesse cose. Però io odiavo sia Georgie che Candy Candy (la ragazza senza articolazioni, cioè qualcuno ha mai capito dove avesse le ginocchia?).


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

Ah dimenticavo il mio primo amore! Phoenix dei Saint Seya! Poi Michelle di Vultus V!


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No aspetta, Milord è il tizio di Sailor Moon che si travestiva con una semplice mascherina sugli occhi?
> 
> Giuro che ho passato ore a discutere con persone che amano SM sul perché una persona con solo una mascherina diventi irriconoscibile  Sta cosa mi crea non poco disagio
> 
> Banshee in pratica abbiam visto le stesse cose. Però io odiavo sia Georgie che Candy Candy (la ragazza senza articolazioni, cioè qualcuno ha mai capito dove avesse le ginocchia?).


Georgie... quella che si faceva tutti i fratellastri? 

La questione delle mascherine e dei vestitini alla marinara ha tormentato una generazione.
Come gli occhiali di Clark Kent.


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Su Clark Kent ci sarebbe da fare una discussione apposita. Io adoro ed ho fatto mia l'interpretazione che ne da Bill in "Kill Bill 2" (do per scontato che tutti lo abbiate visto ).


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Su Clark Kent ci sarebbe da fare una discussione apposita. Io adoro ed ho fatto mia l'interpretazione che ne da Bill in "Kill Bill 2" (do per scontato che tutti lo abbiate visto ).


Clark Kent è la critica di Superman all'intera razza umana 

Nessuno ha mai letto "La fisica dei supereroi"?


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Georgie... quella che si faceva tutti i fratellastri?
> 
> La questione delle mascherine e dei vestitini alla marinara ha tormentato una generazione.
> Come gli occhiali di Clark Kent.


Infattamente [emoji41] a me piacevano i fratellastri muahahaha


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Infattamente [emoji41] a me piacevano i fratellastri muahahaha


No comment :carneval:


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No comment :carneval:


Che poi lei si sposa pure! Come si chiamava lui, tipo Shinobu....il generale biondo....poi lui muore e lei torna a vivere allegramente con i fratellastri [emoji41][emoji41] e rimangono in 3 [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Benvenuto Falcor  già dal tuo nick sei dei nostri :rotfl:
> Siamo cresciuti con gli stessi cartoni e lo stesso filone di film e videogiochi, quoto quello che hai scritto!
> @ryoga : ascolto metal e rock progressive anche io  per Zero ho un amore infinito da quando ero piccola, ma dentro di me batte un cuoricino metal (Master! master!)


Io avevo una cotta spropositata per Luna, la tipa di Kyasharn


Le mie serie a cartoni preferite (da bambino) erano:
*Mobile Suit Gundam 
Conan il ragazzo dello spazio
Capitan Harlock
Kyasharn
Polymar*
*Lupin III prima serie* (quella disegnata dallo Studio Ghibli, giacca verde)
*​Lady Oscar*
*Daitarn 3
Zambot 3 *(questo è una piccola perla, un finale semplicemente meraviglioso)
*Rocky Joe* (Anita Joe nella versione originale)
*Lamù*

Da adulto tutta la mia classifica ha subito uno scossone dalla serie tv più bella di tutti i tempi:* Cowboy Bebop *
Altri che meritano di entrare nella mia personale classifica e visti più recentemente sono* Icieli di Escaflowne, Ranma 1/2* e *Excel Saga*.

...e a proposito di metal, io c'ero il 2 Giugno di quest'anno:

[video=youtube;GmpSPXAm2NM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmpSPXAm2NM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Cowboy Bebop *


[video=youtube;Aw3fN3OPk3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw3fN3OPk3A[/video]


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Aw3fN3OPk3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw3fN3OPk3A[/video]


Che figata pazzesca 
Questa serie ha tutto: una storia bellissima, dei bei disegni, personaggi caratterizzati DA DIO...

...e poi
...e poi la soundtrack :rock:le musiche più belle mai sentite in una serie anime. Ho il cofanetto coi 6 DVD, è tipo il mio Santo Graal


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che figata pazzesca
> Questa serie ha tutto: una storia bellissima, dei bei disegni, personaggi caratterizzati DA DIO...
> 
> ...e poi
> ...e poi la soundtrack :rock:le musiche più belle mai sentite in una serie anime. Ho il cofanetto coi 6 DVD, è tipo il mio Santo Graal


Anch'io ho una passione particolare per le musiche di CB 
Oltre che per la serie.
In quegli anni trasmettevano titoli molto belli.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Nessuno sta citando Kenshiro e Holly e Benji.   e pure l'Uomo Tigre.

io vi mando tutti alle Svalbard in mutande.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno sta citando Kenshiro e Holly e Benji.   e pure l'Uomo Tigre.
> 
> io vi mando tutti alle Svalbard in mutande.


Kenshiro è stato citato da Falcor 
io non l'ho fatto perchè pur apprezzando l'anime, il manga è DECISAMENTE più bello. Il cartone nei primi episodi ha una grafica dei disegni non eccelsa, i disegni di Buron Son sono di un altro pianeta. Bello comunque.
Uomo Tigre bella la prima serie, rovinata da una seconda veramente brutta.
Holly e Benji non li ho mai digeriti, troppo diluito il cartone, troppo semplicistico il manga, disegni veramente brutti.
e poi per un appassionato di serie animate, IL cartone sul calcio è questo:
[video=youtube;BgVa-YqqmnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgVa-YqqmnA[/video]

VIVA SHINGO TAMAI


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

il canale 149 di Sky come lo giudicate


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il canale 149 di Sky come lo giudicate


Aveva iniziato bene, adesso troppe serie vecchie di qualità a volte buona, a volte meno. Ci sono un paio di serie nuove, ma sottotitolate e di qualità non sempre eccelsa (ad esempio Sant Seya Lost cavans)

adesso stanno dando Mazinga Z, lo guardo volentieri :up:


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno sta citando Kenshiro e Holly e Benji.   e pure l'Uomo Tigre.
> 
> io vi mando tutti alle Svalbard in mutande.


Io non sto citando per principio


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Aveva iniziato bene, adesso troppe serie vecchie di qualità a volte buona, a volte meno. Ci sono un paio di serie nuove, ma sottotitolate e di qualità non sempre eccelsa (ad esempio Sant Seya Lost cavans)
> 
> adesso stanno dando Mazinga Z, lo guardo volentieri :up:


diciamo che rivedere a 40 anni Goldrake o Jeeg o Daitarn3 fa uno strano effetto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che rivedere a 40 anni Goldrake o Jeeg o Daitarn3 fa uno strano effetto.


sui primi due ti do ragione, su Daitarn proprio no. Ancora godibilissimo, tutt'altro che il banale robot che distrugge tutti i cattivi. Alcuni villain sono stupendi, e poi ci sono Beauty e Reika [emoji173]


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il canale 149 di Sky come lo giudicate


Lo seguo poco sinceramente. Forse ci ho visto solo la versione integrale de "Il mistero della pietra azzurra" (a proposito ma di Nadia vogliamo parlarne?  A me ancora oggi qualche turbamento lo ispira :sonar.

Comunque perplesso io Holly e Benji l'ho amato alla follia, poi col senno del poi mi ci son fatto tante risate per le cazzate che conteneva, anzi a tal proposito vi copio alcune cose che a me fanno morire ogni volta che le leggo:


_Dopo lunga meditazione, ecco la risposta alla domanda che tutti prima o  poi si sono fatti: quanto è lungo il campo del cartone animato Holly e  Benji???  Con un po' di trigonometria, tenendo presente che il raggio della  terra (6327 Km), l'altezza di un osservatore facciamo un 1,70 mt., anche  se sono giapponesi e di conseguenza nani, e la linea che va  dall'osservatore fino alla linea dell'orizzonte, si ottiene che la  distanza a cui un giocatore vede l'orizzonte è di 4,53 km.  Tenuto conto che la traversa della porta compare quando un  giocatore è più o meno sulla tre quarti campo, il campo risulta lungo  circa 17,8 km!  Ok. fin qua ci siamo! Ora la domanda è...a che velocità media corrono Holly Hatton, Mark Lenders, Julian Ross e soci!?? Supporemo che il campo venga percorso dai più in forma 4/5 volte a partita:  90 min (+5 di recupero) = 5700 sec (tempo di gioco) 17800 m (dimensione campo) x 4,5 volte a partita = 80100 m (spazio percorso)  80100/5700 =14,052 m/s (velocità). Corrono cioè 100 metri in 7 secondi e 11...circa 3 sec meno del  record del mondo dei 100 metri (e il campo di Holly e Benji, si sa, non è  piano...).  
 Questo è sufficente a spiegare perchè il povero Ross, malato di cuore, abbia difficoltà a concludere le partite.  
 Avete presente quando Holly dalla sua area tira una mina che  attraversa tutto il campo (di 17,8 km) buca la rete e sfonda il muro!??  In realtà la domanda è un'altra: ma in Giappone li fanno i controlli anti-doping?  E ancora: che schema usano per occupare tutto il campo? L'1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1?  In cosa consiste la tecnica del contropiede?  
 Come fa l'anziano in difesa a chiamare il fuori gioco, spara un razzo in aria???  L'arbitro gira per il campo in moto? E se investe qualcuno? E se  gli finisce la miscela? E se estrae il cartellino rosso mentre va a 80  all'ora con tutti i carabinieri lì intorno?  Per fermare il gioco cosa usa, la tromba?  Per fermare un giocatore lontano gli spara? Alle gambe o altro "purchè lo fermi"?  Se un tifodo fa invasione di campo quando lo ripigliano?  Se un giocatore resta a terra non rischia di creparci prima che qualcuno lo veda?  Come si fa a fare ostruzione?  Alla fine gira l'autobus per il campo o i giocatori se la devono cavare da soli?  I guardalinee usano una vela per le segnalazioni?  E quando devono mettersela tra le gambe per segnalare i rigori!?  Se uno segna dall'altra parte del campo come lo scoprono?  
 Se uno attraversa tutto il campo palla al piede, scarta tutti,  scarta anche il portiere e giunto davanti alla porta vuota, dopo  stimiamo un paio d'ore di corsa, la butta fuori cosa fa, si spara? Si  butta sotto la moto dell'arbitro? E quando scopre che la partita era già  finita da mezz'ora (e che c'era pure stato l'intervallo)?  Se in una partita c'è più di una rete passa alla storia?!  Se un giocatore chiamato dall'arbitro scappa via per non farsi riconoscere organizzano una squadra di ricerche?  Se uno perde palla sotto porta dopo azione continuata (tre quarti d'ora) della squadra cosa gli fanno?  Vivisezione? Quando devono fare un cambio mandano le freccie tricolore ad avvisare?  
 Da quanti anelli sono composte le tribune?  Gli ultrà si menano ugualmente o sono troppi lontani?
 Ora si spiega come mai per giocare 90 minuti di partita servivano 200 puntate da mezz'ora...  _


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lo seguo poco sinceramente. Forse ci ho visto solo la versione integrale de "Il mistero della pietra azzurra" (a proposito ma di Nadia vogliamo parlarne?  A me ancora oggi qualche turbamento lo ispira :sonar.
> 
> Comunque perplesso io Holly e Benji l'ho amato alla follia, poi col senno del poi mi ci son fatto tante risate per le cazzate che conteneva, anzi a tal proposito vi copio alcune cose che a me fanno morire ogni volta che le leggo:
> 
> ...


Lo conoscevo. Sentito in mille salse.
Ho pianto dalle risate lo stesso.

Ma... ma... voi l'avete mai vista l'imitazione di Federico Buffa che commenta Holly e Benji?


----------



## banshee (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lo seguo poco sinceramente. Forse ci ho visto solo la versione integrale de "Il mistero della pietra azzurra" (a proposito ma di Nadia vogliamo parlarne?  A me ancora oggi qualche turbamento lo ispira :sonar.
> 
> Comunque perplesso io Holly e Benji l'ho amato alla follia, poi col senno del poi mi ci son fatto tante risate per le cazzate che conteneva, anzi a tal proposito vi copio alcune cose che a me fanno morire ogni volta che le leggo:
> 
> ...


vabbè vogliamo parlare di Mila e Shiro allora? le schiacciate di Mila tre ore in aria che guarda dove piazzare la palla e poi schiaccia sto siluro che è un mig piuttosto che una palla....


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

Beh con Mila sfondi un altro portone. Ma poi perché partite tra ragazzine venivano seguite in diretta nazionale in tv? Sempre sulla scia dei calcoli di Holly e Benji lessi che per dare un colpo alla palla curvandola in quel modo Mila potrebbe abbattere gli alberi con le mani  O sfondare muri di calcestruzzo :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh con Mila sfondi un altro portone. Ma poi perché partite tra ragazzine venivano seguite in diretta nazionale in tv? Sempre sulla scia dei calcoli di Holly e Benji lessi che per dare un colpo alla palla curvandola in quel modo Mila potrebbe abbattere gli alberi con le mani  O sfondare muri di calcestruzzo :carneval:


Holly e Benji è diventato un mito per quello,perchè per fare un contropiede ci volevano tipo 5 puntate.   una partita durava un mese.

ovvio che a 8 anni ste cose non le cogli.     è il tripudio del nonsense.


----------



## Spot (12 Novembre 2015)

Hellnoir... edito dalla bonelli, in edicola da un paio di settimane.
Letto? Leggiucchiato? Supercalifragilistichespiralidoso?


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Su 3DS c'è un giochino per gli amanti del calcio demenziale giappo... Inazuma Eleven. 

Comunque se amate i giochi di ruolo tradizionali, quelli proprio old style, accattatevi "Divinity Original Sin". Capolavoro!


----------



## Spot (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su 3DS c'è un giochino per gli amanti del calcio demenziale giappo... Inazuma Eleven.
> 
> Comunque se amate i giochi di ruolo tradizionali, quelli proprio old style, accattatevi "Divinity Original Sin". Capolavoro!


Grazie


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Grazie


prego spot


----------



## Bender (12 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> sui primi due ti do ragione, su Daitarn proprio no. Ancora godibilissimo, tutt'altro che il banale robot che distrugge tutti i cattivi. Alcuni villain sono stupendi, e poi ci sono Beauty e Reika [emoji173]


Daitan 3 il primo robot ecologico a energie rinnovabili, ma vi siete mai chiesti cosa poteva accadere se i meganoidi attaccavano durante la notte o in una giornata di pioggia?


----------



## Bender (12 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo il mio primo amore! Phoenix dei Saint Seya! Poi Michelle di Vultus V!


Phoenix il più cattivo di tutti, quello che da bambino si allenava a dare  pugni contro gli alberi e  poi giustamente a sorte finiva sull'isola di lava, bel personaggio, ma era sempre staccato dal gruppo per conto suo, non faceva squadra, poi bè  era uno dei più forti per la storia della fenice che rinasce dalle ceneri


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> Daitan 3 il primo robot ecologico a energie rinnovabili, ma vi siete mai chiesti cosa poteva accadere se i meganoidi attaccavano durante la notte o in una giornata di pioggia?


in realtà Daitarn andava a energia solare per una sorta di connessione tra il robot e il sole. Tanto è vero che lui combatte tranquillamente sia di notte, sia nello spazio.
Chi invece è strettamente dipendente ai raggi solari e non può combattere senza luce diurna è Kyasharn


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che rivedere a 40 anni Goldrake o Jeeg o Daitarn3 fa uno strano effetto.


Goldrake fa ancora la sua porca figura; rivisti in questi mesi su Manga, assieme a mio figlio (10 anni), tutti i robottoni, e' quello che ha apprezzato molto. Ha schifato (e io con lui), Jeeg, davvero povero e anche mazinga Z che stanno dando adesso non sembra piu' quella figata che ricordavo


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su 3DS c'è un giochino per gli amanti del calcio demenziale giappo... Inazuma Eleven.
> 
> Comunque se amate i giochi di ruolo tradizionali, quelli proprio old style, accattatevi "Divinity Original Sin". Capolavoro!


Inazuma, uno dei preferiti di mio figlio su 3DS


----------



## Bender (12 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Solo che come cazzo si fa l'armatura....è un macello!!


ho un amico che ha fatto proprio quel cosplay usano un tipo di plastica particolare modellabile col calore che poi solidifica ma c'è voluto quasi un anno per farla


----------



## banshee (12 Novembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho un amico che ha fatto proprio quel cosplay usano un tipo di plastica particolare modellabile col calore che poi solidifica ma c'è voluto quasi un anno per farla


Davvero? S è vestito da Radamantys?? Mito vero! Foto ce l hai?


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Inazuma, uno dei preferiti di mio figlio su 3DS


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo sapevo... sono impazziti tutti i ragazzini


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Goldrake fa ancora la sua porca figura; rivisti in questi mesi su Manga, assieme a mio figlio (10 anni), tutti i robottoni, e' quello che ha apprezzato molto. Ha schifato (e io con lui), Jeeg, davvero povero e anche mazinga Z che stanno dando adesso non sembra piu' quella figata che ricordavo


Jeeg e compagnia bella sono stati la continuazione di Goldrake, che appunto ha iniziato la serie di cartoni con robot di un certo tipo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2015)

Se per caso fate cenno al cartone animato "Barbapapà" attenzione! perchè lo aspettavo tutti i giorni in rai alle 17,05( se ricordo bene l'orario) non vi azzardate a parlarne male . :singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Jeeg e compagnia bella sono stati la continuazione di Goldrake, che appunto ha iniziato la serie di cartoni con robot di un certo tipo.


No.

Da noi arrivò Goldrake per primo, ma in realtà è il terzo della serie Mazinger. Infatti il titolo originale è Grandizer, in una sorta di scala evolutiva di questa saga ci sono:
-Mazinger Z
-Great Mazinger
-Grandizer

Jeeg invece, come anche Jeet Robot, sono serie distinte, pur con il comune denominatore del disegnatore di tutti questi manga, Go Nagai.

La prova poi che Goldrake è il più recente, oltre ai disegni animati decisamente più belli, è il coprotagonista Alcor, che nella versione originale è Koji Kabuto, pilota del Mazinga Z


----------



## Falcor (12 Novembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> Daitan 3 il primo robot ecologico a energie rinnovabili, ma vi siete mai chiesti cosa poteva accadere se i meganoidi attaccavano durante la notte o in una giornata di pioggia?


Ma non succede mai, il cattivo attacca sempre nel momento migliore per neutralizzarlo  Una delle regole base dei cattivoni. Un pò come nei telefilm la polizia arriva sui luoghi del delitto sempre un secondo dopo che il delinquente di turno è scappato via 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> in realtà Daitarn andava a energia solare per una sorta di connessione tra il robot e il sole. Tanto è vero che lui combatte tranquillamente sia di notte, sia nello spazio.
> Chi invece è strettamente dipendente ai raggi solari e non può combattere senza luce diurna è Kyasharn


Non ricordavo questa cosa di Kyasharn, ricordavo che agisse anche di sera.



ivanl ha detto:


> Goldrake fa ancora la sua porca figura; rivisti in questi mesi su Manga, assieme a mio figlio (10 anni), tutti i robottoni, e' quello che ha apprezzato molto. Ha schifato (e io con lui), Jeeg, davvero povero e anche mazinga Z che stanno dando adesso non sembra piu' quella figata che ricordavo


Sai che Jeeg Robot non si tocca vero? Ti manderei al rogo per ciò che hai detto 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se per caso fate cenno al cartone animato "Barbapapà" attenzione! perchè lo aspettavo tutti i giorni in rai alle 17,05( se ricordo bene l'orario) non vi azzardate a parlarne male . :singleeye:


Ecco allora sto zitto


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Non ricordavo questa cosa di Kyasharn, ricordavo che agisse anche di notte...


Sì, ma era molto più debole e finiva con l'esaurire completamente le energie. Fino a che spuntava l'alba...

Non è una caratteristica accessoria, è proprio il plot della serie. Si basa sul concetto di mondo decadente per colpa dell'uomo e uno scienziato per risolvere il problema della salvaguardia dell'ambiente crea la migliore intelligenza artificiale del mondo. Con lo scopo di far tornare la terra un posto vivibile. È il robot trova come unica soluzione lo sterminio della razza umana. 
È una serie con una trama e una ricchezza di contenuti semplicemente straordinaria...


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

Captain Future ... 

Mi piaceva tanto ... mi faceva sognare ad occhi aperti ... 


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

Sono debitore di una promessa, quindi avendo un po' di tempo stasera ho intenzione di inaugurare da questa sera una serie di post dove si parlerà dettagliatamente di una serie a fumetti, una serie animata o di un videogioco. 
Se riesco pubblicherò una recensione o due a settimana. Ovviamente essendo un thread di un forum e non una pagina di un blog, la partecipazione è aperta a tutti sia come consulto che come scrittura delle vostre recensioni.
Non c'è uno schema fisso da seguire, però vi prego di attenervi a queste semplici regole:
- Date più informazioni possibili su ciò che state recensendo: titolo, se è una serie conclusa o ancora in pubblicazione, casa editrice, breve intro (molto generica) sulla storia e i personaggi principali...
- La recensione deve indicare il genere e possibilmente il pubblico a cui è rivolto
- *NIENTE SPOILER*: nulla rovina di più una buona lettura dello svelare fatti importanti e storia nello specifico
- nulla vi vieta di recensire anche qualcosa di incredibilmente brutto, semplicemente per avvisare alla non visione/lettura o per semplice soddisfazione del vostro lato kitsch


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

Titolo: *Berserk*

Autore: *Kentaro Miura*

Genere: *Seinen*

Casa Editrice: *Panini Comics / Planet Manga

*Trama: La storia è ambientata in un ipotetico scenario medievale europeo. Il protagonista Gatsu è un uomo marchiato da 5 divinità chiamate Mano Di Dio con il simbolo dei sacrificati agli apostoli della Mano. Questo marchio richiama a sè qualunque non morto assetato del sangue del sacrificio, perciò finchè avrà la forza anche solo di strisciare in questo mondo dovrà cercare di rimanere in vita in una lotta perenne ed estenuante. Durante lo svolgersi degli eventi verremo a conoscenza dei motivi per cui Gatsu ha quel marchio, e la natura del suo viaggio.
La lettura di questo fumetto nelle sue prime pagine è davvero disturbante: crudo, violento, visionario. Insomma, bellissimo. I disegni dettagliatissimi di Miura fanno da sfondo a una storia epica, bellissima nella sua esegesi fino almeno alla rinascita di Grifis, con dei personaggi carismatici e una sequela di eventi e colpi di scena che vi faranno amare questo che reputo, senza timore di smentite, il miglior manga mai letto. La bellezza del sentimento di amicizia/rispetto tra Gatsu e la sua nemesi vale da sola la lettura del manga, ma c'è ben di più.
Per la prima volta vengono disegnati in un manga cavalieri e soldati con armature verosimili, con armi dell'epoca, e le tavole riguardanti le vare battaglie sono semplicemente mozzafiato. C'è un tocco di crudele realtà, anche Gatsu pur essendo il protagonista si macchia di azioni nefaste e di (a volte involontarie, altre meno) violenze inimmaginabili per l'eroe senza macchia e paura che di solito fa da frontman in questo genere di letture. 
Stiamo ancora attendendo la fine di questo manga, ma in realtà lo abbandonerete probabilmente prima. Questo perchè la qualità del manga improvvisamente quanto inesorabilmente crolla a livelli non infimi ma di certo non eccelsi. L'amaro in bocca è fortissimo, perchè fino a un certo episodio specifico la storia rimane su livelli altissimi, poi scema in un intreccio di sottotrame e innesto di nuovi personaggi che non invogliano il lettore a continuare a vedere come va a finire.
Perchè allora consigliare un manga di cui non si leggerà mai la fine? Semplice, perchè anche a metà è una lettura incredibilmente coinvolgente, vale davvero la pena leggerlo anche solo per la bellezza dell'epopea della squadra dei Falchi. Ha davvero tutto: azione, sentimenti, violenza, sesso. Sì c'è anche quello, e una scena in particolare è semplicemente stupenda per l'eroticità e la drammaticità di quelle tavole...

Personaggi Principali:

*Gatsu* è il protagonista, dal passato travagliato e da un futuro segnato da un marchio indelebile. La sua nascita avviene in maniera talmente poco consona da esser fin da piccolo additato come portatore di sventura 

*Grifis *diventa ben presto il miglior amico di Gatsu, un personaggio di una bellezza eterea e di un acume e una voglia smisurata di conquistare il suo sogno, ad ogni costo

*Kaska *è il braccio destro di Grifis, nella squadra dei falchi solo il suo leader è più forte. E' una donna caparbia, bella ma incapace di atteggiarsi in maniera femminile, ha una sorta di adorazione per chi le ha donato la libertà togliendola da una vita senza gloria e senza sogni da realizzare                   


A chi è rivolto: a chi ama l'epoca buia ma affascinante del basso Medioevo, a chi piacciono i manga ben disegnati, a chi piace una lettura apparentemente poco impegnata ma che regala tantissimi spunti di riflessione


----------



## Bender (12 Novembre 2015)

bellissimo BERSERK il primo manga che ho letto adesso è un po che ho lasciato perdere ma passando in fumetteria ho visto che è rimasto fermo a quando l'avevo abbandonato,mi viene il dubbio che non si concluderà mai


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bellissimo BERSERK il primo manga che ho letto adesso è un po che ho lasciato perdere ma passando in fumetteria ho visto che è rimasto fermo a quando l'avevo abbandonato,mi viene il dubbio che non si concluderà mai


Credimi, meglio così. Ad esser gentili, Miura si era ormai incartato con

ATTENZIONE SPOILER 



Spoiler



Grifis nella doppia identità con  la sua rinascita e Phemt. E la nuova squadra dei Falchi fa semplicemente schifo, non ha un senso e anche gli altri nuovi personaggi hanno trascinato nella mediocrità quelli vecchi (ad esempio Farnese, bellissimo personaggio all'inizio)


----------



## Bender (13 Novembre 2015)

lo so,molto probabilmente da quando ha preso la via più accentuata del fantasy, per non fare spoiler ma avrai capito, è diventato più noioso,forse ha allungato la storia semplicemente per vendere,guarda ad esempio one piece che dicono sia solo a metà o l'abbia superata da poco
comunque io vorrei davvero saperlo chi sia il cavaliere del teschio, qualche teoria c'è l'ho


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so,molto probabilmente da quando ha preso la via più accentuata del fantasy, per non fare spoiler ma avrai capito, è diventato più noioso,forse ha allungato la storia semplicemente per vendere,guarda ad esempio one piece che dicono sia solo a metà o l'abbia superata da poco
> comunque io vorrei davvero saperlo chi sia il cavaliere del teschio, qualche teoria c'è l'ho


L'ipotesi più accreditata è quella che possa essere 



Spoiler



un ex membro della mano di Dio. Del resto la mano ha 5  dita, prima di Phemt è assurdo fossero in 4. Se lo erano è probabilmente per aver rinnegato il 5°, Gasselick appunto. Ma è solo un'ipotesi...


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

Ma voi a che età l'avete letto?
No, perchè io l'ho letto a 13 anni e.. beh... un po' in difficoltà mi ha messo 

Comunque non trovo più i volumi che avevo.. uffa. Era una bella collezione.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma voi a che età l'avete letto?
> No, perchè io l'ho letto a 13 anni e.. beh... un po' in difficoltà mi ha messo
> 
> Comunque non trovo più i volumi che avevo.. uffa. Era una bella collezione.


Io ho la prima edizione, tutti i volumi dal n°1


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io ho la prima edizione, tutti i volumi dal n°1


Ti odio.


----------



## Bender (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma voi a che età l'avete letto?
> No, perchè io l'ho letto a 13 anni e.. beh... un po' in difficoltà mi ha messo
> 
> Comunque non trovo più i volumi che avevo.. uffa. Era una bella collezione.


io ho iniziato col volume 11 berserk collection era il lontano 2002 avevo 18 anni


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

Voi siete bimbi, era il 96/97 quando uscirono i primi albi. Io l'ho collezionato coi miei fratelli, il più piccolo all'epoca aveva 13 anni ed era dei 3 quello più esaltato di questo manga. All'epoca ne compravamo e leggevamo un bel po' tra serie e manga autoconclusivi, quindi non mi aveva preso subito, lo acquistavo più per il fratellino. Poi con l'epopea della squadra dei Falchi diventò la mia prima lettura, ripresi a leggere con più attenzione anche i primi volumi e non ho più smesso fino ad oggi...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Da noi arrivò Goldrake per primo, ma in realtà è il terzo della serie Mazinger. Infatti il titolo originale è Grandizer, in una sorta di scala evolutiva di questa saga ci sono:
> -Mazinger Z
> ...


mecojoni!! sembri un'enciclopedia!


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mecojoni!! sembri un'enciclopedia!


Vero :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mecojoni!! sembri un'enciclopedia!


Quando ho tempo metto qualcosa su Go Nagai, merita [emoji6]


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quando ho tempo metto qualcosa su Go Nagai, merita [emoji6]


Uhm... io sono ferrato soltanto su un fumetto, Zagor. Ai tempi, quando già avevo più di cento volumi, mi bastava rileggere una vignetta per ripetere a memoria le successive.


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

Questi me li son visti tutti... :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (13 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Sono debitore di una promessa*, quindi avendo un po' di tempo stasera ho intenzione di inaugurare da questa sera una serie di post dove si parlerà dettagliatamente di una serie a fumetti, una serie animata o di un videogioco.
> Se riesco pubblicherò una recensione o due a settimana. Ovviamente essendo un thread di un forum e non una pagina di un blog, la partecipazione è aperta a tutti sia come consulto che come scrittura delle vostre recensioni.
> Non c'è uno schema fisso da seguire, però vi prego di attenervi a queste semplici regole:
> - Date più informazioni possibili su ciò che state recensendo: titolo, se è una serie conclusa o ancora in pubblicazione, casa editrice, breve intro (molto generica) sulla storia e i personaggi principali...
> ...


grazie Ryoghino 

NIENTE SPOILER mi sembra perfetto....


----------



## banshee (13 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questi me li son visti tutti... :singleeye:




eeeeh beh, la mia infanzia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeeh beh, la mia infanzia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non mi stupisce :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

E il film ve lo siete visto?
Io ovviamente ero in prima fila 

Sempre parlando di film, una delle giapponesate più belle che abbia visto è Ghost in the shell.


----------



## banshee (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E il film ve lo siete visto?
> Io ovviamente ero in prima fila
> 
> Sempre parlando di film, una delle giapponesate più belle che abbia visto è Ghost in the shell.


visti entrambi


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E il film ve lo siete visto?
> Io ovviamente ero in prima fila
> 
> Sempre parlando di film, una delle giapponesate più belle che abbia visto è Ghost in the shell.


ho anche i dvd :carneval:


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> visti entrambi





Nobody ha detto:


> ho anche i dvd :carneval:


Ma che bravi ragazzi abbiamo in questo forum


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

ot: la trama di Dark Souls in romanesco 

[video=youtube;7Zk75WJCwbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zk75WJCwbw[/video]


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Ryoghino
> 
> NIENTE SPOILER mi sembra perfetto....


Grazie a te e @Scaredheart che avete avuto l'idea adesso abbiamo un'intera sezione a disposizione :up:


----------



## banshee (21 Novembre 2015)

Domani trasloco la libreria, finalmente torno in possesso dei miei libri, DYD e fumetti vari!!!


----------



## Spot (21 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Domani trasloco la libreria, finalmente torno in possesso dei miei libri, DYD e fumetti vari!!!


Parvemi cosa ottima, buona e giusta.


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Domani trasloco la libreria, finalmente torno in possesso dei miei libri, DYD e fumetti vari!!!


Ecco io tornando oggi a casa ho trovato a scodinzolarmi i miei libri e dvd. Mi mancano ma non ho spazio per portarmeli a Firenze, così come vorrei portarmi diversi libri dell'università che amavo sfogliare e riconsultare (specie quello di etologia).

E ho scoperto che mia sorella s'è rubata i miei libri di Licia Troisi


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Novembre 2015)

Come promesso riprendo con le recensioni.
Volevo recensire un videogioco, che però fosse in linea con il pubblico maturo del forum. Che fosse quindi ammiccante eroticamente senza essere volgare, ma al contempo divertente da giocare e bello da vedere. Se poi si riesce nel gioco a impersonare un avatar che ispiri la somiglianza caratteriale di qualcuno del forum sarebbe perfetto. Fosse facile...


Ma io un gioco così ce l'ho 



Bayonetta è uno Stylish Game, cioè uno di quei giochi action che fanno della difficoltà e della esecuzione delle combo lunghissime al fine di ottenere il punteggio migliore i suoi punti di forza. 
Ma c'è ben altro 



...lei   occhialini sexy, tacco 12 e vestito nero in LATEX, ogni passo una sensuale sculettata, quattro armi una per ogni arto, e una insaziabile voglia di malmenare gli angeli che le si parano davanti. Per la storia del gioco è una strega, ma poco ce ne cala, visto che la storia banalmente propone la solita solfa della guerra tra il bene e il male, con l'unica novità che i cattivi sono gli angeli.

No ragazzi, questa qui non è una semplice strega, è la personificazione del lato sensuale di una nostra amica forumista, è la _*NICKA*_ videoludica che avreste sempre voluto desiderare davanti ai vostri schermi mentre avete un joystick in mano 
Ok bella è bella, ma il gioco?
Presto detto. Il vostro compito è di guidare la bella Nicka tra le diverse ambientazion piene zeppe di angelici mostri sino alle porte del paradiso per scoprire il segreto della natura stessa della strega nero-chiomata. Chioma che non è solo estetica, ma una parte del vestito  e una vera e propria arma all'occorrenza. Infatti per avere la meglio sugli scagnozzi del Signore di Luce potremo contare su 4 pistole ognuna all'estremità di ogni arto. Perchè alla nostra Nicka mica ne bastano 2, ma con la giusta combinazione di tasti esegue combo senza soluzione di continuità con braccia e gambe, in una sorta di danza continua molto coreografica quanto efficace. Ovviamente gli angeli col cazzo che offrono l'altra guancia, quindi per non sopperire ai loro colpi è presente l'utilissima schivata, che se utilizzata al momento giusto crea una sorta di bullet time alla Matrix, dove tutto viene visto al rallentatore. Per così avere il tempo di destreggiarsi tra i colpi multipli avversari e nel contempo eseguire una graniuola di mazzate nei loro confronti. Più le combo sono lunghe e varie, più otterremo punti stylish, che ci serviranno per finire le combo con le stregonerie eseguite con la folta chioma. La nostra procace Nicka infatti eseguirà dei colpi mortali sciogliendo i capelli e facendoli diventare di volta in volta un pugno enorme o un piede con tanto di scarpa col tacco. Ma non dicevamo prima che i capeli fungevano da vestito? Esatto, nella esecuzione della mossa la bella Nicka si denuda (quasi) tutta ponendo fine ai propri nemici con pose finali che definire sensuali è riduttivo. Poi con una ironia che solo un genio come Kamiya (l'autore del gioco) poteva tirar fuori, guardate qui:

e notate dove colpisce il tacco gigante 
Con questa potenza offensiva, gli scagnozzi regolari non possono nulla contro la streghetta, per questo il gioco è strapieno di boss giganteschi uno più tosto dell'altro. Ma la nostra Nicka non può certo scoraggiarsi, le dimensioni contano, ma fino a un certo punto  e allora ecco che dopo la solita pletoria di colpi a distanza e ravvicinati, gli scontri si concludono con le TORTURE, del resto è sempre Nicka, no? e quindi di volta in volta ecco le conclusioni a suon di ghigliottine piuttosto che Vergini di Norimberga, e con la streghetta che manda il meritato bacio della morte in posizione sempre provocante... non fosse abbastanza alla fine di ogni livello potremo accedere a un negozio dove migliorare l'arsenale iniziale e... sì, ci sono anche le fruste 
E' un gioco bellissimo, con un atmosfera soft eros quasi kitsch, un degno erede di Devil May Cry, assolutamente da giocare.
Si può giocare sia con la Ps3 che con la X360, però se avete la console Microsoft godrete di una versione graficamente più pulita e con un framerate migliore e più stabile...


----------



## Spot (21 Novembre 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Nicka ci sta alla grande.

La taccata gigante mi fa morì. Peccato sia sprovvista di consolle.


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Nicka ci sta alla grande.
> 
> La taccata gigante mi fa morì. Peccato sia sprovvista di consolle.


Vedi perchè di lei ho il terrore? :rotfl:

Peccato tu non ci possa giocare, è veramente molto bello...


----------



## Spot (21 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vedi perchè di lei ho il terrore? :rotfl:
> 
> Peccato tu non ci possa giocare, è veramente molto bello...


Me lo segno, in attesa di tempi migliori


----------



## Nicka (22 Novembre 2015)

Io però non ho capito la citazione!

:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (22 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io però non ho capito la citazione!
> 
> :rotfl:


Non lo so. Sei tettuta, capelli scuri, occhialini da prof porca, tacchi a spillo e completini neri?
Penso si riferisse a quello.


----------



## Nicka (22 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non lo so. Sei tettuta, capelli scuri, occhialini da prof porca, tacchi a spillo e completini neri?
> Penso si riferisse a quello.


Tettuta no, capelli scuri (nuovamente) da ieri, occhiali da schizzo selvaggio solo in intimità, tacchi a spillo manco morta, completini di ogni colore, ma non fetish...
Vabbe, comunque immagine simpatica!


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tettuta no, capelli scuri (nuovamente) da ieri, occhiali da schizzo selvaggio solo in intimità, tacchi a spillo manco morta, completini di ogni colore, ma non fetish...
> Vabbe, comunque immagine simpatica!


Va beh, lascia stare che io ti ho vista, non sei tu fisicamente parlando. Sei la Nicka che l'utente medio del forum immagina (la mia mogliettina ad esempio) [emoji6] 
Volevo rendere simpatica una recensione che altrimenti se la sarebbero cagati in due...


----------



## Nicka (22 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Va beh, lascia stare che io ti ho vista, non sei tu fisicamente parlando. Sei la Nicka che l'utente medio del forum immagina (la mia mogliettina ad esempio) [emoji6]
> Volevo rendere simpatica una recensione che altrimenti se la sarebbero cagati in due...


Ahhhhh ok!!!! 
A Bender piglierá un colpo e non ci giocherà mai!! :rotfl:

Spot invece può immaginarmi così...


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Va beh, lascia stare che io ti ho vista, *non sei tu fisicamente parlando*.


Ecco come uccidere l'entusiasmo di un giovane gamer


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco come uccidere l'entusiasmo di un giovane gamer


ti assicuro che dal vivo è anche meglio


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Ryo non so se ricordi quel post in cui si parlava di come ci si immagina gli altri forumer. Restando in tema ho trovato due riferimenti per come immagino Nicka e Spot.

Nicka mi ricorda (per come la leggo) la protagonista di un gioco che ho amato, [non so se lo conosci], Remember me (colonna sonora per me spettacolare tra l'altro). Si chiama Nilin, cercate su google "Nilin Remember Me". Quando leggo Nicka mi immagino lei.

Spot invece per la sua verve mi ricorda la protagonista di una serie di libri di Licia Troisi, [spero abbiate letto almeno i suoi primi lavori, dopo mi è scaduta un pò dal cuore. Ha iniziato a scrivere tutto allo stesso modo e sembrava roba già letta e riletta], Nihal.


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ryo non so se ricordi quel post in cui si parlava di come ci si immagina gli altri forumer. Restando in tema ho trovato due riferimenti per come immagino Nicka e Spot.
> 
> Nicka mi ricorda (per come la leggo) la protagonista di un gioco che ho amato, [non so se lo conosci], Remember me (colonna sonora per me spettacolare tra l'altro). Si chiama Nilin, cercate su google "Nilin Remember Me". Quando leggo Nicka mi immagino lei.
> 
> Spot invece per la sua verve mi ricorda la protagonista di una serie di libri di Licia Troisi, [spero abbiate letto almeno i suoi primi lavori, dopo mi è scaduta un pò dal cuore. Ha iniziato a scrivere tutto allo stesso modo e sembrava roba già letta e riletta], Nihal.


Nicka come ho già scritto l'ho vista dal vivo, quindi non sarò certo io a dirti se ci hai preso...

riguardo la mia mogliettina: COME OSI FARE DEI PENSIERI SU DI LEI?


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Pensieri puri e casti Ryo, casti e puri 

Anzi in un altro thread ho avuto modo di dire che non ti merita :rotfl:Bensì un risvoltinato di ciuffo munito.


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pensieri puri e casti Ryo, casti e puri
> 
> Anzi in un altro thread ho avuto modo di dire che non ti merita :rotfl:Bensì un risvoltinato di ciuffo munito.


[emoji481]


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ryo non so se ricordi quel post in cui si parlava di come ci si immagina gli altri forumer. Restando in tema ho trovato due riferimenti per come immagino Nicka e Spot.
> 
> Nicka mi ricorda (per come la leggo) la protagonista di un gioco che ho amato, [non so se lo conosci], Remember me (colonna sonora per me spettacolare tra l'altro). Si chiama Nilin, cercate su google "Nilin Remember Me". Quando leggo Nicka mi immagino lei.
> 
> Spot invece per la sua verve mi ricorda la protagonista di una serie di libri di Licia Troisi, [spero abbiate letto almeno i suoi primi lavori, dopo mi è scaduta un pò dal cuore. Ha iniziato a scrivere tutto allo stesso modo e sembrava roba già letta e riletta], Nihal.


e io? e io? :mexican:


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji481]


E tu gli rispondi così?
Vabbè. Non ho parole.

Comunque.... 
Questa cosa della "verve" mi fa sorridere. Davvero sul forum do questa impressione? Mi fa strano 
La Troisi non la conosco (pardon... poco preparata sul fantasy) ma Nihal l'ho googlata, e se è questa 





è davvero fighissima.
Sto pensando di copiarle colore e taglio di capelli.

Peccato che io anche con quel taglio non arriverei ad essere così figa.
Ma vabbè


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E tu gli rispondi così?
> Vabbè. Non ho parole.
> 
> Comunque....
> ...


però lo sai che anche io ti immagino tipo così? tranne le orecchie ovviamente


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però lo sai che anche io ti immagino tipo così? tranne le orecchie ovviamente


E' quasi il mio taglio questo...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' quasi il mio taglio questo...


ma l'hai visto questo taglio? è quella che dice Falcor...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Io non ho quelli adorabili ciuffi più lunghi davanti 

Me li faccio crescere un po', va bene. Che qualcuna conosce qualcuno capace di farmi esattamente quel punto di azzurro? 




banshee ha detto:


> ma l'hai visto questo taglio? è quella che dice Falcor...





banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 10936



Fighissima pure lei 
Ci ha azzeccato?


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma l'hai visto questo taglio? è quella che dice Falcor...
> 
> View attachment 10936


Ehm...ehm...ehm...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io non ho quelli adorabili ciuffi più lunghi davanti
> 
> Me li faccio crescere un po', va bene. Che qualcuna conosce qualcuno capace di farmi esattamente quel punto di azzurro?
> 
> ...


fatteli crescere sì :up: fighissimi! sul blu eh.... è un macello bisogna farlo a contrasto, tipo base nera e mischiare il viola, sennò rischi che arrivi al blu puffo :rotfl:

su Nicka non mi pronuncio


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

...come siete palesi


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...come siete palesi


Brutta cosa la palesitudine!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Ehi tre comari qui si parla di fumetti, anime e videogiochi. Per trucco e parrucco c'è una sezione apposta...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...come siete palesi


non mi pronuncio non perchè è uguale... ci sono cose in cui è simile ma non le posso dire per la praivasi! :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *E tu gli rispondi così?*
> Vabbè. Non ho parole.
> 
> Comunque....
> ...


Ma scusa Spot come avrebbe dovuto rispondermi, tu lo fai attendere al matrimonio ed è normale che ci si vada a prendere una birra, matrimonio a cui per inciso, non sono stato invitato e vabè, me la legherò al dito 

Per la verve io posso parlare per me ovviamente. A me dai una determinata impressione, o meglio una sfumatura di impressioni. Ryo qualche giorno fa fece un discorso (riferito a Nicka) proprio su come noi recepiamo le persone cogliendone vari aspetti che non necessariamente ci danno un quadro completo. Ecco io mi trovo del tutto daccordo con lui (daltronde mi trovo quasi sempre daccordo con lui, Ryo ma va che dobbiamo sposarci io e te? Parliamone )

Comunque si, lei è Nihal, un personaggio davvero stupendo, ti consiglio di recuperare della Troisi (unica rappresentante del Fantasy contemporaneo italiano ahime) le Cronache e le Guerre del Mondo emerso. Trovi le due trilogie in versione economica da Feltrinelli.

Metto sotto spoiler il motivo per cui mi ricordi lei, leggendolo scopri un particolare della fine della prima trilogia quindi se mai la leggerai potresti sapere già una cosa. Nulla di così spoilerante per carità ma lascio a te la scelta 


Spoiler



Sai cosa più di tutto mi fa pensare a Nihal di te? Lei ha sulla schiena tatuate delle ali, alla fine (non chiedermi come, è fantasy ) lei quelle ali le spiega al vento e inizia a volare. Ecco tu mi dai l'impressione di una che ha tutti gli strumenti pe far ciò che vuole ma sta solo aspettando il momento giusto per farlo



Comunque la Nihal a cui penso io oltre a quella che hai trovato te è questa




banshee ha detto:


> non mi pronuncio non perchè è uguale... ci sono cose in cui è simile ma non le posso dire per la praivasi! :carneval:


Mi fa piacere se l'impressione che ho avuto è verosimile (leggasi il concetto di verosimiglianza del Manzoni ) alla vera Nicka. A me non serve sapere se davvero voi siete come vi immagino, non è funzionale allo scopo. A me interessa cosa io recepisco di voi creandomi un'immagine da associare alle vostre parole 

E comunque la Nilin a cui pensavo riferendomi a Nicka è questa


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor sei veramente bravo con queste somiglianze, ma non perchè ci azzecchi o meno con la realtà (anche perchè io Spot non la conosco quindi non saprei) è che sai cogliere degli aspetti letti qui e i personaggi sono somiglianti al "virtuale", non so se mi spiego!!

per questo sono curiosa di me, e io?? :mexican:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ehi tre comari qui si parla di fumetti, anime e videogiochi. Per trucco e parrucco c'è una sezione apposta...


ohè ma che ci vieni a bacchettare? :carneval: rispetta l'anzianità di servizio! :ar:


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ohè ma che ci vieni a bacchettare? :carneval: rispetta l'anzianità di servizio! :ar:


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Falcor sei veramente bravo con queste somiglianze, ma non perchè ci azzecchi o meno con la realtà (anche perchè io Spot non la conosco quindi non saprei) è che sai cogliere degli aspetti letti qui e i personaggi sono somiglianti al "virtuale", non so se mi spiego!!
> 
> per questo sono curiosa di me, e io?? :mexican:


Ti posso rispondere io?
 Ok è vero, anche te so che aspetto hai però non ti avessi vista la tua figura virtuale per me sarebbe questa:

Se non sai chi è aspetta una delle mie prossime recensioni...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Metto sotto spoiler il motivo per cui mi ricordi lei, leggendolo scopri un particolare della fine della prima trilogia quindi se mai la leggerai potresti sapere già una cosa. Nulla di così spoilerante per carità ma lascio a te la scelta
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No, vabbè.. che cosa bellissima :inlove:
La saga la cercherò sicuramente.



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti posso rispondere io?
> Ok è vero, anche te so che aspetto hai però non ti avessi vista la tua figura virtuale per me sarebbe questa:
> View attachment 10940
> Se non sai chi è aspetta una delle mie prossime recensioni...


Hail il palazzo!!!!
:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, vabbè.. che cosa bellissima :inlove:
> La saga la cercherò sicuramente.
> 
> 
> ...


non so chi sia ma sembra scema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scema nel senso di matta un po' bizzarra, per cui potrebbe essere


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so chi sia ma sembra scema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scema nel senso di matta un po' bizzarra, per cui potrebbe essere


MTV del mercoledì sera e del sabato a pranzo :inlove:
Brings back memories.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti posso rispondere io?
> Ok è vero, anche te so che aspetto hai però non ti avessi vista la tua figura virtuale per me sarebbe questa:
> View attachment 10940
> Se non sai chi è aspetta una delle mie prossime recensioni...


no infatti non so! però mi sembra pazzoide :carneval: quindi potrebbe essere....se ha anche sarcasmo sono io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, vabbè.. che cosa bellissima :inlove:
> La saga la cercherò sicuramente.
> 
> 
> ...





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> MTV del mercoledì sera e del sabato a pranzo :inlove:
> Brings back memories.


Ho proprio una brava mogliettina [emoji8] 


banshee ha detto:


> non so chi sia ma sembra scema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scema nel senso di matta un po' bizzarra, per cui potrebbe essere


Sì è scema, ma è forte è determinata. Il sarcasmo è la componente preponderante di tutto il manga/anime [emoji4] ti basti pensare che il suo cibo di emergenza è un cagnolino puccioso [emoji23] 

Spot sai cosa sto facendo adesso? Sto "canticchiando" la sigla finale... Auuu,auauauuuuu!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ho proprio una brava mogliettina [emoji8]
> 
> Sì è scema, ma è forte è determinata. Il sarcasmo è la componente preponderante di tutto il manga/anime [emoji4] ti basti pensare che il suo cibo di emergenza è un cagnolino puccioso [emoji23]
> 
> Spot sai cosa sto facendo adesso? Sto "canticchiando" la sigla finale... Auuu,auauauuuuu!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


allora lo devo consigliare anche a mastro oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lui va matto per il sarcasmo!

mi piace bravo Ryoga :up:

Falcor mica mi risponde però......


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per questo sono curiosa di me, e io?? :mexican:


Eh guarda tu sei complicata per me. Nel senso, con altri forumisti riesco a racchiudere in una immagine l'idea che mi son fatto. Con te e qualche altro non ci riesco così facilmente.

Ho una serie di Banshee che non necessariamente sono collegabili tra loro nè interscambiabili. Discorso astruso e difficile da capire lo so 

Ad esempio so, avendolo letto qui, che sei rossa e questa cosa già influisce perché dà una connotazione reale a quella che è la tua immagine influendo sulla percezione che ho di te.

Esempio, caciottina tempo fa ha messo proprio la sua foto come avatar. Ecco di lei non ho una immagine percettiva perché quella reale ha spazzato via ogni idea che potevo farmi. Da quel momento non riesco più ad avere di lei una mia percezione ma solo la sua reale immagine (poi è anche molto graziosa quindi meglio cosi ).

Esiste un concetto poco conosciuto (sigh) tra chi non ha fatto determinati studi, la poikilia. Ecco se mi chiedessero nel forum chi incarna appieno questo concetto io farei il tuo nome. E proprio per questo io non riesco ad avere solo una immagine di te.

Ad esempio da quando so che sei rossa, spesso ti immagino così. O meglio quando cazzeggi con gli altri io ti vedo così:







Ma c'è un problema, io non vedo rossi i tuoi capelli, io vedo rossa TE. Perché associo al rosso la vivacità, l'arguzia e così via. L'ultima foto potresti essere te allibita quando leggi una cazzata scritta sul forum 

Poi c'è la mia personale idea della banshee che da amante del fantasy e della letteratura del terrore associo all'originale concetto, lo spirito che infesta le lande irlandesi e quindi sei cosi:


C'è solo un filo conduttore tra le varie Banshee, sono tutte indicibili gnocche ma quello è un altro discorso 

Penso che non avrò mai di te una sola immagine e questo perché non riesco a rinchiuderti in una definizione, tendi a guizzare, via a sfuggire al recinto.

Uno dei concetti basilari della fisica è che non possiamo conoscere di un elettrone allo stesso momento la posizione e la sua velocità (quantità di moto), ecco tu sei un elettrone. Puoi sapere dov'è banshee ma quando ti fai altre domande lei è cambiata e devi cominciare tutto da capo


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> C'è solo un filo conduttore tra le varie Banshee, sono tutte indicibili gnocche ma quello è un altro discorso


in questo, mai nick fu piu' azzeccato; la mia mogliettina e' un gran gnocca, oltre che intelligente e sensibile


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh guarda tu sei complicata per me. Nel senso, con altri forumisti riesco a racchiudere in una immagine l'idea che mi son fatto. Con te e qualche altro non ci riesco così facilmente.
> 
> Ho una serie di Banshee che non necessariamente sono collegabili tra loro nè interscambiabili. Discorso astruso e difficile da capire lo so
> 
> ...


che inguaribile paraculo [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Anche io inizialmente associavo il suo nome alle banshee delle mitologie nord europee e alle creature della letteratura fantasy, ma lei ha preso il suo avatar da un personaggio di un albo di Dylan Dog [emoji6]


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> in questo, mai nick fu piu' azzeccato; la mia mogliettina e' un gran gnocca, oltre che intelligente e sensibile


Vero sulla gnocca, ma non era sposata con Nobody? [emoji53]


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vero sulla gnocca, ma non era sposata con Nobody? [emoji53]


NO!


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> NO!


Ma io sono sposata con qualcuno?
Non l'ho mica capito...


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vero sulla gnocca, ma non era sposata con Nobody? [emoji53]


ci amiamo ma non siamo sposati


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io sono sposata con qualcuno?
> Non l'ho mica capito...


Te sei inarrivabile, nessuno qui dentro può anche solo con l'immaginazione chiedere la tua mano. Oscuro chiede altro, ma vabbè lui è Oscuro [emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Te sei inarrivabile, nessuno qui dentro può anche solo con l'immaginazione chiedere la tua mano. Oscuro chiede altro, ma vabbè lui è Oscuro [emoji6]


Sta cosa è tremendissima...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io sono sposata con qualcuno?
> Non l'ho mica capito...




NO.

Sennò divento 'na bbestia.


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Sennò divento 'na bbestia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Sennò divento 'na bbestia.


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Comunque Nicka per banshee sono stato più specifico ed è giusto lo faccia anche con te perché non è solo per caso che tu mi ricordi Nihil. Lei nel gioco ha una abilità specifica. Riesce a rubare i pensieri delle persone, a modificarli a suo uso e consumo. Ovviamente non fai questo tu, sennò ti avrei chiesto di cancellare qualcuno dei miei  Ma con te i forumisti perdono la brocca. Li riduci a pischellini che vogliono solo raggiungere la marmellata. Molti quando parlano con te ridono scherzano e giocano. Questo non è rubare ricordi ma privarli di una parte razionale del pensiero riportandoli in una sfera di leggerezza e sensazioni piacevoli slegate dalla merda che viviamo ogni giorno, e questo può essere in alcuni ambiti una abilità preziosa. Avere in pugno le situazioni. Boh son cazzate lo so ma per me sei anche, e sottolineo non solo, questo


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque Nicka per banshee sono stato più specifico ed è giusto lo faccia anche con te perché non è solo per caso che tu mi ricordi Nihil. Lei nel gioco ha una abilità specifica. Riesce a rubare i pensieri delle persone, a modificarli a suo uso e consumo. Ovviamente non fai questo tu, sennò ti avrei chiesto di cancellare qualcuno dei miei  Ma con te i forumisti perdono la brocca. Li riduci a pischellini che vogliono solo raggiungere la marmellata. Molti quando parlano con te ridono scherzano e giocano. Questo non è rubare ricordi ma privarli di una parte razionale del pensiero riportandoli in una sfera di leggerezza e sensazioni piacevoli slegate dalla merda che viviamo ogni giorno, e questo può essere in alcuni ambiti una abilità preziosa. Avere in pugno le situazioni. Boh son cazzate lo so ma per me sei anche, e sottolineo non solo, questo


Ma che cosa carina!


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor, te l'hanno gia' scritto che sei un gran paraculo?


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Falcor, te l'hanno gia' scritto che sei un gran paraculo?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 
Per una volta che qualcuno lo fa con me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> che inguaribile paraculo [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]





ivanl ha detto:


> Falcor, te l'hanno gia' scritto che sei un gran paraculo?


Mi pareva di averlo sentito in giro 

Risposta seria: guarda l'essere paraculi serve ad avere un tornaconto. Un "do ut des" della meschinità e dell'egocentrismo. E visto il forum in cui ci troviamo lo vedrei poco utile.

Anzi ti dirò che nel mio "real" sono inviso a molti proprio per la mia mancanza di paraculaggine, se devo farti morbido lo faccio anche se sei il mio capo e poi potrei avere problemi. Tendo a non avere filtri e a dire ciò che penso. Quindi a conti fatti potevo evitare di specificare le cose che scritto riferite a loro? Certamente si, ma farlo non aggiunge nulla a ciò che mi aspetto da loro


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh guarda tu sei complicata per me. Nel senso, con altri forumisti riesco a racchiudere in una immagine l'idea che mi son fatto. Con te e qualche altro non ci riesco così facilmente.
> 
> Ho una serie di Banshee che non necessariamente sono collegabili tra loro nè interscambiabili. Discorso astruso e difficile da capire lo so
> 
> ...


ma che bello! questa cosa che mi immagini rossa ma non di capelli è fighissima!! 

Grazie Falcor è veramente una bella descrizione.. 

comunque ho scelto Banshee non per le streghe irlandesi, ma per Ban di DYD, una delle mie lady dylaniate preferite, insieme a Kim e Bree.. Bree non l'ho scelta per la sua professione, :rotfl::rotfl: insomma iscriversi a TRADIMENTO.Net e utilizzare una prostituta non mi sembrava il caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e Kim non l'ho scelta perchè io sono amante dei gatti e il mio desiderio di avere un gatto nero e chiamarlo Cagliostro lo conoscono un po' tutti, quindi pensavo sarei stata un po' troppo riconoscibile 

ormai mi si riconosce comunque, quindi :rotfl::rotfl:

comunque grazie :bacissimo:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vero sulla gnocca, ma non era sposata con Nobody? [emoji53]


ps grazie Ryo 



ivanl ha detto:


> NO!


ecco, chiariamo il punto, MARITO  che tu sei marito solo quando ti pare, poi ci provi con tutte!! 


Nobody ha detto:


> ci amiamo ma non siamo sposati


confermo e sottoscrivo

:sorriso2:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


aahahahahahahhaahahahahahhaha questi stavano su MESSENGER, quanti ricordi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque Nicka per banshee sono stato più specifico ed è giusto lo faccia anche con te perché non è solo per caso che tu mi ricordi Nihil. Lei nel gioco ha una abilità specifica. Riesce a rubare i pensieri delle persone, a modificarli a suo uso e consumo. Ovviamente non fai questo tu, sennò ti avrei chiesto di cancellare qualcuno dei miei  Ma con te i forumisti perdono la brocca. Li riduci a pischellini che vogliono solo raggiungere la marmellata. Molti quando parlano con te ridono scherzano e giocano. Questo non è rubare ricordi ma privarli di una parte razionale del pensiero riportandoli in una sfera di leggerezza e sensazioni piacevoli slegate dalla merda che viviamo ogni giorno, e questo può essere in alcuni ambiti una abilità preziosa. Avere in pugno le situazioni. Boh son cazzate lo so ma per me sei anche, e sottolineo non solo, questo


bel pensiero :up: lo condivido, anche se non avrei saputo esprimerlo così bene


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bel pensiero :up: lo condivido, anche se non avrei saputo esprimerlo così bene


di me che ne pensi? dalla descrizione di Falcor? è forte vero?


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> di me che ne pensi? dalla descrizione di Falcor? è forte vero?


allora... l'indeterminazione di Heisenberg (con tutto quello che comporta) applicata a banshee è stupenda come idea, e devo ridire bravo a Falco! Per come ti leggo e ho imparato a conoscerti qua sopra, ti ha centrata  :up:
Sull'aspetto fisico, che te lo dico a fare... :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bel pensiero :up: lo condivido, anche se non avrei saputo esprimerlo così bene


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora... l'indeterminazione di Heisenberg (con tutto quello che comporta) applicata a banshee è stupenda come idea, e devo ridire bravo a Falco! Per come ti leggo e ho imparato a conoscerti qua sopra, ti ha centrata  :up:
> Sull'aspetto fisico, che te lo dico a fare... :singleeye:


vero? mi ha molto colpita, e sì, mi ha centrata!


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> devo ridire bravo a *Falco*!


:rotfl: Ok che volano entrambi ma dai vuoi mettere un misero falchetto con quel bestione di fortunadrago 

Anche fisicamente non ho il phisique du role del falco


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

quando arriva mastro oscuro sono curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensa delle descrizioni, visto che lui ci conosce di pirsona pirsonalmente :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vero? mi ha molto colpita, e sì, mi ha centrata!


ha una buona mira (almeno con le donne), bisogna ammetterlo 
vediamo se becca anche qualche nick maschile :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ok che volano entrambi ma dai vuoi mettere un misero falchetto con quel bestione di fortunadrago
> 
> *Anche fisicamente non ho il phisique du role del falco*


ma l'occhio mi pare di si


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha una buona mira (almeno con le donne), bisogna ammetterlo
> vediamo se becca anche qualche nick maschile :singleeye:


eh infatti! sono curiosa di sapere cosa pensa di alcuni di voi


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2015)

*Falcor*



Falcor ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ok che volano entrambi ma dai vuoi mettere un misero falchetto con quel bestione di fortunadrago
> 
> Anche fisicamente non ho il phisique du role del falco



Be un napoletano è per forza uno in gamba,e fra napoletani...ci si riconosce.Su banshee d'accordo su quasi tutto.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be un napoletano è per forza uno in gamba,e fra napoletani...ci si riconosce.Su banshee d'accordo su *quasi *tutto.


mo so curiosissima :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> mo so curiosissima :carneval:


Io tu conosco,sono di parte...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io tu conosco,sono di parte...


giusto  me lo dici privatamente?


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> giusto  me lo dici privatamente?


Forse....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse....:rotfl:


ah  "forse"?  mi vendico


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha una buona mira (almeno con le donne), bisogna ammetterlo
> vediamo se becca anche qualche nick maschile :singleeye:





banshee ha detto:


> eh infatti! sono curiosa di sapere cosa pensa di alcuni di voi


Anche io sarei curioso [emoji6] 
Falchetto, facci sapere...


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Beh di uno lo dissi già ma era una cosa abbastanza superficiale. Dissi che Oscuro mi ricordava molto un Ricky Memphis degli esordi. Molto schietto e diretto, senza filtri. Ma l'oscuro degli ultimi tempi mi sta distruggendo un pò quell'immagine. Diciamo che anche lui è molto più complesso di questa descrizione. Ci son volte però che me lo immagino come l'Al Pacino dell'Avvocato del diavolo.

Poi ad esempio c'è un utente con cui spesso son daccordo quando lo leggo, spleen. Beh lui mi ricorda un personaggio della saga di Harry Potter, il professor Lupin. Beh se avete visto i film lui ha quella voce calma, rassicurante, come sono spesso i post che scrive. Sempre ben scritti e lineari. Però, però...C'è un lato celato di spleen, uno che nasconde, e Lupin era un lupo mannaro. Una doppia natura che combatteva con tutto se stesso arrivando alla fine ad accettarla. Ecco spleen mi da questa impressione.

Danny, con cui non ho mai interagito (purtroppo) ma la cui calma e pacatezza me lo fanno associare al maestro Splinter delle Ninja Turtles. Qualsiasi cosa accada lui si mette lì a sviscerare l'argomento da ogni possibile angolazione. Analisi sempre lucide e dettagliate. Non sempre son daccordo con lui ma lo rispetto molto.

Nobody lo vedo molto simile a me nello stile della scrittura e anche nel pensiero. Lui ho difficoltà a identificarlo con precisione forse proprio per questo motivo. Sa scherzare quando c'è da farlo ma lo trovi lì a discuere di cose serie un secondo dopo. Ecco lui è uno di quelli di cui non ho una percezione precisa quanto piuttosto una serie di concetti difficilmente coniugabili in immagine.

Poi ci sono Ryoga e Pazzesco. Entrambi han iniziato a postare qualche giorno prima che io decidessi di farlo. Ho provato subito forte empatia per le loro storie.

Ryoga ora dirò una cosa che sembrerà l'abbia inventata ora ma credimi che non è così. Ti ho sempre percepito leggendoti una persona forte, leale, tormentata da quello che stavi passando ma allo stesso tempo comprensivo con tua moglie. Incapace di farle del male anche se ne avevi ogni diritto di farlo. Ed ecco la cosa strana, c'è un personaggio preciso spiaccicato a te. Si chiama Sennar, ed è un mago molto potente, e chi ama Sennar? Nihal (che sarebbe Spot). Poi magari io ho pensato a questi personaggi leggendo il vostro gioco o forse no. Non so definirlo con precisione. Nel tuo caso poi l'immagine di Sennar non è strettamente legata al suo aspetto, non penso che tu sia simile a lui fisicamente.

Pazzesco non lo identifico con un'immagine ma con una canzone, una canzone che a me piace molto per ciò che dice e che forse andrebbe bene anche per lui. Quella canzone è rassicurante, ha una melodia dolce, come penso sia lui come persona. Si chiama Budapest ed è di George Ezra.

_Give me one good reason
Why I should never make a change
And baby if you hold me
Then all of this will go away

_Questa parte soprattutto, la leggo e penso a lui.

Ora dopo aver scritto abbastanza fregnacce mi concedo una fetta di tiramisù 

PS: Potrei scrivere ance di altri ma son utenti con cui non interagisco e non vorrei se la prendano a male e di alcuni ho persino paura


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh di uno lo dissi già ma era una cosa abbastanza superficiale. Dissi che Oscuro mi ricordava molto un Ricky Memphis degli esordi. Molto schietto e diretto, senza filtri. Ma l'oscuro degli ultimi tempi mi sta distruggendo un pò quell'immagine. Diciamo che anche lui è molto più complesso di questa descrizione. Ci son volte però che me lo immagino come l'Al Pacino dell'Avvocato del diavolo.
> 
> Poi ad esempio c'è un utente con cui spesso son daccordo quando lo leggo, spleen. Beh lui mi ricorda un personaggio della saga di Harry Potter, il professor Lupin. Beh se avete visto i film lui ha quella voce calma, rassicurante, come sono spesso i post che scrive. Sempre ben scritti e lineari. Però, però...C'è un lato celato di spleen, uno che nasconde, e Lupin era un lupo mannaro. Una doppia natura che combatteva con tutto se stesso arrivando alla fine ad accettarla. Ecco spleen mi da questa impressione.
> 
> ...


Onorato del paragone (Sennar ha viso e fisico troppo  femmineo, per il resto mi piace l'accostamento) adesso però bisogna dirlo a Spot che se è destino me deve da sopportà [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Pazzesco lo conosco poco, non sono intervenuto nel suo thread poiché non penso di potergli essere di aiuto, almeno in questo momento. Ma la canzone è una cazzo di genialata [emoji4] 

...Ma Oscuro come AlPacino? Oscuro è Thomas Millian fatto e finito [emoji6]


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*

Al pacino, ricky memphis e tomas  milian,se penso che potevo essere accostato a Pippo baudo,Maurizio Cosanzo e Alvaro vitali,cazzo mi è andata bene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al pacino, ricky memphis e tomas  milian,se penso che potevo essere accostato a Pippo baudo,Maurizio Cosanzo e Alvaro vitali,cazzo mi è andata bene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[emoji23] 
Dovresti sentirti orgoglioso, per almeno due dei tre confronti (due grandi attori, per chi avesse dubbi sulla bontà della recitazione di T.Millian si guardi Traffic), più un romanaccio genuino come Memphis, non ti puoi proprio lamentare [emoji6]


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Buongiorno ragazzi.
Sfogliatevi le immagini in quest'album.
https://www.facebook.com/AnimeMarto...1332068588537/757465904308481/?type=3&theater


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi.
> Sfogliatevi le immagini in quest'album.
> https://www.facebook.com/AnimeMarto...1332068588537/757465904308481/?type=3&theater


[emoji23] 
Alcune davvero belle...


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

*per spot*

...adesso è CASA


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...adesso è CASA
> 
> View attachment 10970


----------



## Spot (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...adesso è CASA
> 
> View attachment 10970


:inlove:
Io ho iniziato... piano piano... a dare la caccia ai vecchi numeri.


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :inlove:
> Io ho iniziato... piano piano... a dare la caccia ai vecchi numeri.


stai iniziando? io qualcosa ho doppio.....fammi sapere....:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stai iniziando? io qualcosa ho doppio.....fammi sapere....:mexican:


il numero del Ragioniere della Morte quale è?


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il numero del Ragioniere della Morte quale è?


non me lo ricordo.. non mi ricordo tutti gli albi a memoria.. alcuni sì, ricordo titolo e numero..


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non me lo ricordo.. non mi ricordo tutti gli albi a memoria.. *alcuni sì, ricordo titolo e numero.*.


Il lungo addio?


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il lungo addio?


numero 74..... Marina  il primo amore di Dylan, a Moonlight...

bellissimo. l'unico albo in cui Groucho non fa nemmeno una battuta e non c'è una scena horror...


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il lungo addio?


Il lungo addio è il 74
Il ragioniere della morte non lo conosco come albo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> numero 74..... Marina  il primo amore di Dylan, a Moonlight...
> 
> bellissimo. l'unico albo in cui Groucho non fa nemmeno una battuta e non c'è una scena horror...


È uno dei miei preferiti. Bellissima storia[emoji4]


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È uno dei miei preferiti. Bellissima storia[emoji4]


il mio preferito su tutti è "Oltre la morte", perchè checchè qualcuno ne dica, in realtà sono tenera 

mi piacciono anche tantissimo "Partita con la morte", "Cagliostro" D), "Sciarada" (stupenda lei) ...


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

A me era piaciuto tantissimo Johnny Freak, però non ero un assiduo lettore. Alla fine si ripetevano tutti un po' troppo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio preferito su tutti è "Oltre la morte", perchè checchè qualcuno ne dica, in realtà sono tenera
> 
> mi piacciono anche tantissimo "Partita con la morte", "Cagliostro" D), "Sciarada" (stupenda lei) ...


Partita con la morte, Cagliostro, accadde domani, Morgana i miei preferiti [emoji4]


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A me era piaciuto tantissimo Johnny Freak, però non ero un assiduo lettore. *Alla fine si ripetevano tutti un po' troppo.*


 bello Johnny......

Mr Nob abbiamo trovato il primo ambito in cui non andiamo d'accordo


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bello Johnny......
> 
> *Mr Nob abbiamo trovato il primo ambito in cui non andiamo d'accordo *


meglio, aggiunge pepe


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Il lungo addio è il 74
> Il ragioniere della morte non lo conosco come albo...


considera che sono passati 20 anni quindi ci sta che mi ricordi male il titolo della storia.

ricordo che c'era sta "epidemia" di suicidi immotivati ed ad un certo punto salta fuori sto ragioniere della Morte che motiva l'impazzimento generale col bisogno di riequilibrare il rapporto tra nascite e morti.

e poi ricordo un'altra storia di una fine dell'umanità determinata da un raffreddore incurabile.


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> considera che sono passati 20 anni quindi ci sta che mi ricordi male il titolo della storia.
> 
> ricordo che c'era sta "epidemia" di suicidi immotivati ed ad un certo punto salta fuori sto ragioniere della Morte che motiva l'impazzimento generale col bisogno di riequilibrare il rapporto tra nascite e morti.
> 
> e poi ricordo un'altra storia di una fine dell'umanità determinata da un raffreddore incurabile.



ah si si lo ricordo anche io   che all'Inferno s'erano sbagliati coi conti :rotflerò non ricordo il numero, poi a casa lo vedo...! 

quell'altro è "L'ultimo uomo sulla terra", DYd rimane solo al mondo..


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah si si lo ricordo anche io   che all'Inferno s'erano sbagliati coi conti :rotflerò non ricordo il numero, poi a casa lo vedo...!
> 
> quell'altro è "L'ultimo uomo sulla terra", DYd rimane solo al mondo..


eh.  e come andava più a finire?


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> meglio, aggiunge pepe


si  non che ne sia bisogno con te .............:diavoletto:


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh.  e come andava più a finire?


che DYD finisce all'Inferno grazie ad un passaggio spaziodimensionale e va a parlare col ragioniere.. che rimette a posto le cose...se non ricordo male, poi controllo


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che DYD finisce all'Inferno grazie ad un passaggio spaziodimensionale e va a parlare col ragioniere.. che rimette a posto le cose...se non ricordo male, poi controllo


quindi il canale televisivo che, mandando messaggi subliminali, induceva la gente a spararsi c'entra fava col ragioniere della morte?


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il canale televisivo che, mandando messaggi subliminali, induceva la gente a spararsi c'entra fava col ragioniere della morte?


yes..quello è "Canale 666" il numero 16......


oh mi stai a fa venire il dubbio, comunque dopo vedo...


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> yes..quello è "Canale 666" il numero 16......
> 
> 
> oh mi stai a fa venire il dubbio, comunque dopo vedo...


sono ricordi insabbiati di 20 anni fa, ci sta che sto a fa er minestrone.


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si  non che ne sia bisogno con te .............:diavoletto:


e beh, perchè con te? ... che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Spot (29 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si  non che ne sia bisogno con te .............:diavoletto:





Nobody ha detto:


> e beh, perchè con te? ... che te lo dico a fare


Ohhhh apritevi un thread privato per queste cose!!
Monellacci.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ohhhh apritevi un thread privato per queste cose!!
> Monellacci.


:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (29 Novembre 2015)

*Lo scultore - Scott McCloud*

Non sapevo se farne un thread a parte o pubblicarlo qui dentro.

Comunque.

Ne stavo parlando con Bender tempo fa in un'altra sezione. Ma dato che  mi sono decisa a comprarlo, e a leggerlo meglio, mi sembra giusto fare  un po' di pubblicità a questo splendido fumetto (o graphic novel, che è  un termine più altisonante).

Iniziamo con  una piccola presentazione dell'autore, tanto per capire come mai ci si  deve aspettare grandi cose da un personaggio così.
Si tratta di uno  degli studiosi più importanti dell'arte fumettistica, se non altro il  più famoso, soprattutto grazie a (ve lo copio da Wikipedia per essere  più precisa e veloce):

Nel 1993 esce, negli Stati Uniti, quello che è il suo lavoro più conosciuto: _Capire il fumetto - L'arte invisibile_, un comic book che esplora la definizione stessa del fumetto, lo sviluppo storico di tale medium,  il suo lessico fondamentale ed i vari modi in cui gli elementi che lo  compongono vengono utilizzati. Discute del fumetto come forma d'arte e  come mezzo di comunicazione. L'opera, negli anni successivi, viene  tradotta in 16 lingue e vince un Harvey Award, un Eisner Award, il Prix de la critique al Festival di Angoulême, è un Notable Book per il _New York Times_ nel 1994 ed è finalista per l'Alph-Art du meilleur album étranger e per il Premio Hugo come Best Related Non-Fiction Book.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4]
[/SUP]
Detto questo, parliamo del fumetto.
Tratto  molto bello, semplice nel definire i lineamenti dei personaggi ma non  per questo meno espressivo, tavole ben strutturate in una bicromia che  contribuisce non poco a costruire una certa atmosfera.

Scott cerca di metter su una piccola parabola sulla vita, l'arte e la morte. L'amore, sì, anche.
La  storia è semplice. David Smith, il protagonista, è un "uomo triste"  ossessionato da due cose, la sua arte e il desiderio di riconoscimento  da parte del mondo, il che lo porterà ad una sorta di patto col diavolo  (anche se di diavolo non si tratta, alla fine).

E' una storia  assolutamente da leggere a mio avviso, che sicuramente riesce a toccare  l'emotività del lettore (io qualche lacrimuccia l'ho versata).
Proprio  il desiderio di creare un filo empatico tra lettore e personaggi, però,  secondo me fa sorgere qualche piccolo difetto: senza cadere troppo negli  spoilers, Scott esagera un pochino nell'attingere ad alcuni elementi  drammatici che, a lettura finita, lasciano il sapore del clichè (la  morte dei familiari, la patologia mentale).
In ogni caso si tratta di  un'opera che vale tutti i suoi 19 euro (anche perchè i ragazzi della  Bao ci hanno regalato un'edizione molto ben curata).


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non sapevo se farne un thread a parte o pubblicarlo qui dentro.
> 
> Comunque.
> 
> ...


Bellissima recensione, se la mettevi in un altro thread chiedevo il divorzio [emoji35] 
Un unico appunto: manca il titolo [emoji6]


----------



## Spot (29 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bellissima recensione, se la mettevi in un altro thread chiedevo il divorzio [emoji35]
> Un unico appunto: manca il titolo [emoji6]


Fixed.
Grazie.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Fixed.
> Grazie.


[emoji8]


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Qui non si posta da troppo tempo :facepalm:
Visto che per Natale mi son fatto TV 4K con AndroidTv (abbiate pazienza, è stato un periodaccio e ho bisogno di coccole) e sto provando Netflix, ne approfitto per recensire la serie anime più bella mai prodotta (niente imho, qui non ci sono discussioni, chi non la pone in cima a qualsiasi classifica non capisce nulla di serie animate)



*COWBOY BEBOP*

Serie da 26 episodi prodotta dalla Sunrise e per la regia di Shinichiro Watanabe, è la storia di una squadra di cacciatori di taglie che al bordo del Bebop perlustrano la galassia abitata nel Gate alla ricerca di delinquenti per la riscossione della ricompensa alla loro cattura. 
Dalla sommaria descrizione sembrerebbe una serie action sci-fi in fondo non meno banale di tante altre. Errore.
Questo è semplicemente il contesto dove si sviluppano trame di episodi distinti tra loro, in cui si raccontano spaccati di vita dei personaggi principali e di quelli dedicati all'episodio. E già qui l'opera ci sbatte in faccia una delle sue caratteristiche migliori: la caratterizzazione dei personaggi è semplicemente sublime. Alla fine di ogni episodio raramente non si prova una sorta di empatia per qualcuno di essi, in poco più di 20 minuti a episodio c'è una magistrale messa in scena di dialoghi mai banali, di scene introspettive, di viaggi mentali. Il tutto con una capacità narrativa da standing ovation. 
Ma mica finisce qua. 
Perché anche se basterebbero solo queste caratteristiche a farvi consigliare la visione di questa serie, a rendere il tutto ancora più immersivo vi è una regia di una rara bellezza per una serie animata. Quasi come fosse un film di alto budget, le inquadrature variano a seconda del tipo di scena, vi è una tale cornucopia di scelte registiche solo riguardo alle inquadrature che si vedono a stento persino sui film di Kubrick. 
Se i disegni e le animazioni fanno un po' vedere il peso degli anni (ma comunque rimanendo su livelli ottimi) la cura dei particolari per il background fantascientifico messo su per questa opera non ha eguali. Se vi soffermate sulle insegne in secondo piano, sui particolari dei banconi dei locali, sulla verosimiglianza di molti dei veicoli e macchinari utilizzati, vi renderete conto del lavoro maniacale svolto dai grafici di questo anime.
E poi...
E poi le musiche. La più bella soundtrack mai creata per QUALSIASI opera televisiva, di qualsiasi paese, di qualunque budget. Sfido chiunque a trovare una lista di musiche così belle dedicate apposta per gli episodi di volta in volta raccontati. C'è il Blues, il Jazz, il folk, il rock, cè goduria per i timpani di chi ama la buona musica insomma.
Ok sviscerato tutto, non rimane che consigliarne la visione agli stolti che per qualche assurda ragione non l'hanno mai visto. Però c'è ancora da mettere sul piatto la carta vincente (come se tutto il resto non fosse già eccellente): il finale.
L'epilogo è racchiuso nelle ultime due puntate, e vi giuro che non esiste finale più coinvolgente e drammaticamente bello di questo. Se i primi 24 episodi fossero a se stanti sarebbe già una serie tv magnifica, ma il doppio epilogo è lezione pura di come si conclude un serial, pochi cazzi.
Se non l'avete ancora visto, fatevi un favore e trovate il modo di conoscere le gesta di Spike e compagni, mi ringrazierete 
Ultima cosa: io ho il cofanetto coi 6 DVD, ma avendo fatto Netflix lo sto rivedendo in HD con Dolby 5.1 sul servizio streaming americano, semplicemente bellissima la qualità della trasposizione digitale, se vi fate il mese di prova ve lo vedete gratis e sarete persone migliori, garantito


----------



## Spot (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Qui non si posta da troppo tempo :facepalm:
> Visto che per Natale mi son fatto TV 4K con AndroidTv (abbiate pazienza, è stato un periodaccio e ho bisogno di coccole) e sto provando Netflix, ne approfitto per recensire la serie anime più bella mai prodotta (niente imho, qui non ci sono discussioni, chi non la pone in cima a qualsiasi classifica non capisce nulla di serie animate)
> 
> View attachment 11040
> ...


:inlove:
Mi hai piuttosto seccata per il neretto. Ma ti amo lo stesso per tutto il resto.


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

non direttamente fumetto, ma molto collegato ovviamente, vorrei parlare di Batman.

qualche sera fa hanno trasmesso Batman Begins di Nolan. premesso che adoro Nolan come regista, ho molto amato la sua versione di Batman.

Ieri sera hanno mandato in onda il terzo film. non ho compreso il perchè abbiano saltato il secondo, la cosa mi ha alquanto seccata e quindi ho deciso di vedere in dvd "Il Cavaliere Oscuro". 

L'avevo visto soltanto una volta, strano ma vero. Beh ne sono rimasta ri affascinata come la prima volta. 

Il rapporto tra Batman e Joker, la duplice ascesa di quest'ultimo, sia al controllo della città, sia contemporaneamente alla follia più pura, la trasformazione di Due facce...

Eppure il Joker di Ledger è stato anche ampiamente criticato dai fan del Batman originale...

voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

Insomma volevo fare un discorso serio e non mi si fila nessuno.
Volevo parlare di Joker perché mi sto arrovellando su quello che dice e il suo rapporto con l'antagonista.

Vado a scrivere a Ipazia ho capito :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Insomma volevo fare un discorso serio e non mi si fila nessuno.
> Volevo parlare di Joker perché mi sto arrovellando su quello che dice e il suo rapporto con l'antagonista.
> 
> Vado a scrivere a Ipazia ho capito :rotfl:


...e dammi tempo 
che poi che scrivi a Ipazia che è andata a ballare :facepalm:


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Insomma volevo fare un discorso serio e non mi si fila nessuno.
> Volevo parlare di Joker perché mi sto arrovellando su quello che dice e il suo rapporto con l'antagonista.
> 
> Vado a scrivere a Ipazia ho capito :rotfl:


Hai ragione, calimerina.
Il cavaliere oscuro l'ho visto un po' di anni addietro ormai, difficile farti un discorso serio.
Tutta la trilogia è molto bella, ovviamente (il terzo è troppo forzato, ma vabbè).
Joker... per la mia scarsa conoscenza fumetto-supereroistica, ti posso dire che ho visto diverse volte sviscerato il rapporto di cui parli. Non l'ha inventato Nolan, ma l'ha messo in evidenza benissimo.
Mi ricorda gli hard boiled da alcuni punti di vista.
Il Joker di Ledger lo trovo fantastico, non capisco le lamentele degli appassionati (non sapevo nemmeno ci fossero).. anche se probabilmente sono dovute alla rielaborazione stilistica del personaggio originale e alla presenza di un certo fandom noioso e puritano.
Maledetta, sai che mi hai fatto tornar la voglia di comprarmi il fumetto?
Io per ora ho letto sono Batman: anno uno (regalo di laurea): uno splendido noir tra l'altro, con un Gordon che ti scioglie e dei disegni mozzafiato (Mazzucchelli... non c'è niente da fare: il sangue italiano, quando scorre bene, rende). 


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...e dammi tempo
> che poi che scrivi a Ipazia che è andata a ballare :facepalm:


Tu... ti stai ad allargà come al solito.


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non direttamente fumetto, ma molto collegato ovviamente, vorrei parlare di Batman.
> 
> qualche sera fa hanno trasmesso Batman Begins di Nolan. premesso che adoro Nolan come regista, ho molto amato la sua versione di Batman.
> 
> ...


Premetto un paio di cose prima di esprimere la mia opinione:

- sono un fan della trilogia di Nolan.
- non sono un lettore appassionato dei fumetti di Batman, ho letto qualche albo, ma non mi si può considerare un fan accanito.

Il secondo film della trilogia è di gran lunga il più bello, per storia, villain, regia.
Ma mentre dei due "cattivi" Harvey Dent è una rappresentazione molto ben riuscita del personaggio originale, tanto che per me risulta in assoluto il protagonista migliore di tutto il film, per il Joker di Ledger bisogna fare un'analisi un po' più specifica.
Questo perchè per chi ti sta rispondendo (io) Joker è il MIGLIOR VILLAIN mai concepito per qualsiasi opera da me letta e/o conosciuta. 
Il Joker Nolaniano e ben interpretato da Ledger, per quanto riuscito nel contesto della pellicola cinematografica, è un personaggio caratterizzato da un passato tormentato e che come un cane che stupidamente rincorre le macchine senza volerle acchiappare, così insegue l'utopica idea di una società dominata dall'anarchia e dal caos. Bello, efficace per due ore di film, ma non è Joker. Come non lo era quello di Burton interpretato da Jack Nicholson.
Joker, quello del fumetto DC, non è schiavo del caos, ne utilizza le peculiarità per creare scompiglio, malessere, DOLORE. E' un personaggio che ha una conoscenza tale del dolore da saperne sfruttare ogni sua sfaccettatura per i propri progetti, e questo è molto difficile da rappresentare in un film per evidenti limiti di tempistica. 
Sai dove ci si può avvicinare in una trasposizione simile a quella del fumetto? Nella trilogia videoludica di Rocksteady Studios, Arkham Asilum, Arkham City, Arkham Origins. Lì c'è un joker finalmente maledettamente diabolico, tra l'altro nella versione americana doppiato dall' immenso Mark Hamill (il Luke Skywalker di Star Wars), la sua semplice risata fa gelare il sangue...


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Tu... ti stai ad allargà come al solito.


...leggi qui e sbrodola 


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Premetto un paio di cose prima di esprimere la mia opinione:
> 
> - sono un fan della trilogia di Nolan.
> - non sono un lettore appassionato dei fumetti di Batman, ho letto qualche albo, ma non mi si può considerare un fan accanito.
> ...


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...leggi qui e sbrodola


Uomini.
Convinti che una donna si possa sciogliere per così poco.



Spoiler



:inlove:


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Non c'entra un cazzo, ma hanno fatto in tv sta cosa meravigliosissima...







Mi vergogno di averla guardata dopo 20 anni! 
Sono troppo imbecille.


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'entra un cazzo, ma hanno fatto in tv sta cosa meravigliosissima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va beh è trashissimo, ma è uno degli ultimi film (forse l'ultimo?) di Raul Julia (mannaggia a te hai messo la foto del cast senza di lui [emoji28]  ) e trasposizione del picchiaduro più famoso di sempre, Street Fighter II [emoji109] 
Quindi per quanto sia brutto (lo è) non è così scandaloso guardarlo almeno una volta...


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Va beh è trashissimo, ma è uno degli ultimi film (forse l'ultimo?) di Raul Julia (mannaggia a te hai messo la foto del cast senza di lui [emoji28]  ) e trasposizione del picchiaduro più famoso di sempre, Street Fighter II [emoji109]
> Quindi per quanto sia brutto (lo è) non è così scandaloso guardarlo almeno una volta...


Sì, è stato il suo ultimo film.
E' vero, manca, ma ho scelto la foto che mi ricordava più il videogioco...
I miei cavalli di battaglia: Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat e Tekken.
Ero una ragazzina poco violenta.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Hai ragione, calimerina.
> Il cavaliere oscuro l'ho visto un po' di anni addietro ormai, difficile farti un discorso serio.
> Tutta la trilogia è molto bella, ovviamente (il terzo è troppo forzato, ma vabbè).
> Joker... per la mia scarsa conoscenza fumetto-supereroistica, ti posso dire che ho visto diverse volte sviscerato il rapporto di cui parli. Non l'ha inventato Nolan, ma l'ha messo in evidenza benissimo.
> ...


Buongiorno!

Le lamentele dei fan (alcuni ovviamente) seguono a ruota quelle di Nicholson, il quale ha aspramente criticato il Joker di Ledger, sostenendo che ha stravolto il "suo" personaggio e piccandosi assai per non essere stato chiamato nemmeno come consulente da Nolan.

Io l'ho trovato meraviglioso. Non sono appassionata di Batman fumetto ma ho visto tutti i film possibili ed immaginabili su questo anti eroe... 
"Il cavaliere oscuro" l'ho visto quando uscì , rivisto due giorni fa e mi ha colpita molto di più. 
Su Mazzucchelli :up:


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Premetto un paio di cose prima di esprimere la mia opinione:
> 
> - sono un fan della trilogia di Nolan.
> - non sono un lettore appassionato dei fumetti di Batman, ho letto qualche albo, ma non mi si può considerare un fan accanito.
> ...


Infatti! Il Joker di Nolan non è diabolico nè machiavellico...non è un pianificatore del male...è prigioniero di se stesso.
Il Joker di Burton ha una follia più ironica e maligna, questo Joker è cupo, disturbante e a tratti urticante proprio.
Il discorso della totale dipendenza nei confronti dell'antagonista: Joker non potrebbe esistere per come è se non ci fosse Batman a dimensionare il suo personaggio.
Io esisto per come sono perché tu mi rendi così. E non ho un obiettivo- appunto, inseguo le macchine per il gusto di inseguirle, una volta prese non saprei che fare- ma agisco creando caos, perché tanto ci sei tu (Batman) che cercando di ristabilire l'ordine dai un ruolo anche a me. Mi ha colpita perché lui ne è consapevole. Quindi è uno psicopatico lucido e consapevole? 

Questo rapporto tra antagonisti è ripreso molte volte in film, fumetti e anime.
Penso a Harry Potter, designato come eguale dallo stesso antagonista, con il quale ha un rapporto fusionale tra l'altro..

E perchè Wilye il Coyote? Esiste per acchiappare Bip Bip. L ultima puntata del cartone riesce finalmente ad acciuffarlo. Rimane fermo. Si gira verso gli spettatori e dice: "e adesso?"


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Infatti! Il Joker di Nolan non è diabolico nè machiavellico...non è un pianificatore del male...è prigioniero di se stesso.
> Il Joker di Burton ha una follia più ironica e maligna, questo Joker è cupo, disturbante e a tratti urticante proprio.
> Il discorso della totale dipendenza nei confronti dell'antagonista: Joker non potrebbe esistere per come è se non ci fosse Batman a dimensionare il suo personaggio.
> Io esisto per come sono perché tu mi rendi così. E non ho un obiettivo- appunto, inseguo le macchine per il gusto di inseguirle, una volta prese non saprei che fare- ma agisco creando caos, perché tanto ci sei tu (Batman) che cercando di ristabilire l'ordine dai un ruolo anche a me. Mi ha colpita perché lui ne è consapevole. Quindi è uno psicopatico lucido e consapevole?
> ...


fantastico, non lo  sapevo :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Infatti! Il Joker di Nolan non è diabolico nè machiavellico...non è un pianificatore del male...è prigioniero di se stesso.
> Il Joker di Burton ha una follia più ironica e maligna, questo Joker è cupo, disturbante e a tratti urticante proprio.
> Il discorso della totale dipendenza nei confronti dell'antagonista: Joker non potrebbe esistere per come è se non ci fosse Batman a dimensionare il suo personaggio.
> Io esisto per come sono perché tu mi rendi così. E non ho un obiettivo- appunto, inseguo le macchine per il gusto di inseguirle, una volta prese non saprei che fare- ma agisco creando caos, perché tanto ci sei tu (Batman) che cercando di ristabilire l'ordine dai un ruolo anche a me. Mi ha colpita perché lui ne è consapevole. Quindi è uno psicopatico lucido e consapevole?
> ...


Wow. Che attenta osservatrice.
L'aneddoto su Willy il coyote non lo conoscevo, bello.
Andrò alla ricerca della puntata di cui parli.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Wow. Che attenta osservatrice.
> L'aneddoto su Willy il coyote non lo conoscevo, bello.
> Andrò alla ricerca della puntata di cui parli.


Che mi sfotti? :carneval:

È l'ultima. Lui riesce ad acciuffarlo e non sa che farci....fa riflettere!


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Che mi sfotti? :carneval:
> 
> È l'ultima. Lui riesce ad acciuffarlo e non sa che farci....fa riflettere!


Si fa riflettere... dovrebbe rinunciare alle trappole ACME, alle cadute nei dirupi, ai progetti, a tutte le corse in quel bellissimo deserto. 
E quindi? Liberarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore... ma non sarà più la stessa cosa, comunque. Perchè ormai una volta l'ha preso.
Diciamocelo, è irrimediabilmente fottuto


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si fa riflettere... dovrebbe rinunciare alle trappole ACME, alle cadute nei dirupi, ai progetti, a tutte le corse in quel bellissimo deserto.
> E quindi? Liberarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore... ma non sarà più la stessa cosa, comunque. Perchè ormai una volta l'ha preso.
> Diciamocelo, è irrimediabilmente fottuto


Comunque la caduta dal dirupo con il relativo audio (fiiiiiiiii) mi faceva morì.

Eh già  ormai l'ha preso. Quindi la lotta è inutile. Deve trovare un altro antagonista. 
E infatti il cartone finisce!


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Comunque la caduta dal dirupo con il relativo audio (fiiiiiiiii) mi faceva morì.
> 
> Eh già  ormai l'ha preso. Quindi la lotta è inutile. *Deve trovare un altro antagonista. *
> E infatti il cartone finisce!


eh si, è l'unica... ma mica facile, struzzi così particolari non li trovi dietro l'angolo :singleeye:
Lo vedo male, entrerà in depressione, si ingozzerà di nutella e prenderà venti chili.


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Questo rapporto tra antagonisti è ripreso molte volte in film, fumetti e anime.
> Penso a Harry Potter, designato come eguale dallo stesso antagonista, con il quale ha un rapporto fusionale tra l'altro..
> 
> E perchè Wilye il Coyote? Esiste per acchiappare Bip Bip. L ultima puntata del cartone riesce finalmente ad acciuffarlo. Rimane fermo. Si gira verso gli spettatori e dice: "e adesso?"


Eh ma è l'eterno rapporto tra bene e male, non può esistere l'uno senza l'altro.
Un cattivo senza un buono che lo affronta praticamente non esiste. E viceversa.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma è l'eterno rapporto tra bene e male, non può esistere l'uno senza l'altro.
> Un cattivo senza un buono che lo affronta praticamente non esiste. E viceversa.


Non tutti i rapporti bene/male sono così patologici....penso alle nostre favole "e vissero tutti felici e contenti", una volta sconfitta la strega la principessa sposa il principe e via..
Oppure i "cattivi" dei film western....


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non tutti i rapporti bene/male sono così patologici....penso alle nostre favole "e vissero tutti felici e contenti", una volta sconfitta la strega la principessa sposa il principe e via..
> Oppure i "cattivi" dei film western....


Sì, ma tu credi al "vissero tutti felici e contenti"?
Io non ci ho mai creduto...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu credi al "vissero tutti felici e contenti"?
> Io non ci ho mai creduto...


Ma questo perché tu sei la cattiva [emoji57]


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu credi al "vissero tutti felici e contenti"?
> Io non ci ho mai creduto...


Tendenzialmente no. Infatti preferisco la manifesta crudeltà del Joker alla patina di candore e bontà  del Principe Azzurro...
Almeno quello è matto e lo sai :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

E comunque ne "Il cavaliere oscuro- il ritorno" c è Tom Hardy.
Che fa il mostro, ma a me piace pure da mostro.
Ecco.


----------



## Spot (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu credi al "vissero tutti felici e contenti"?
> Io non ci ho mai creduto...


Sì. Decisamente. E anche al per sempre.
Ma si sa, all'epoca morivano molto giovani. In media.
Diciamo che gli davo un range massimo di 8 mesi di felicità, ad essere ottimisti.


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sì. Decisamente. E anche al per sempre.
> Ma si sa, all'epoca morivano molto giovani. In media.
> Diciamo che gli davo un range massimo di 8 mesi di felicità, ad essere ottimisti.


Il tuo ottimismo mi emoziona...


----------



## Spot (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tuo ottimismo mi emoziona...


La positività mi infastidisce.
Non ci puoi scherzare.
O fare del sarcasmo.
Annoia.


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La positività mi infastidisce.
> Non ci puoi scherzare.
> O fare del sarcasmo.
> Annoia.


Lo so benissimo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E comunque ne "Il cavaliere oscuro- il ritorno" c è Tom Hardy.
> Che fa il mostro, ma a me piace pure da mostro.
> Ecco.


Bane è il villain meno riuscito della trilogia, sia come verosimiglianza col personaggio del fumetto (non c'entra veramente NULLA) che come antagonista credibile nel film. 
Peccato, Bane più la figlia di Ra's al Ghul erano un'ottima accoppiata da utilizzare, invece Nolan nel terzo capitolo ha un po' forzato nell'interpretazione personale di questi personaggi togliendo a Bane l'aspetto duale alla dr Jackill/Mr Hyde, a Talia il suo regale lignaggio e il suo folle amore per Batman, tanto da contrastare spesso gli ordini del padre...


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bane è il villain meno riuscito della trilogia, sia come verosimiglianza col personaggio del fumetto (non c'entra veramente NULLA) che come antagonista credibile nel film.
> Peccato, Bane più la figlia di Ra's al Ghul erano un'ottima accoppiata da utilizzare, invece Nolan nel terzo capitolo ha un po' forzato nell'interpretazione personale di questi personaggi togliendo a Bane l'aspetto duale alla dr Jackill/Mr Hyde, a Talia il suo regale lignaggio e il suo folle amore per Batman, tanto da contrastare spesso gli ordini del padre...


Infatti il terzo mi sembra il meno bello ed il più tirato per i capelli.
Ma nel fumetto la storia è la stessa? Bane è legato alla figlia di Ra's al Ghul? 

Si comunque Bane non è ben caratterizzato. 
Ma io amo Tom Hardy  
Comunque Nolan utilizza sempre gli stessi attori...quasi tutto il cast dei Batman è lo stesso di Inception (fantastico) tranne Di Caprio/Bale..


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Infatti il terzo mi sembra il meno bello ed il più tirato per i capelli.
> Ma nel fumetto la storia è la stessa? Bane è legato alla figlia di Ra's al Ghul?
> 
> Si comunque Bane non è ben caratterizzato.
> ...


Non sono un lettore assiduo del fumetto, ma sono sicuro che Bane e Ra's al Ghul hanno collaborato, con la figlia che mi ricordi no, ma posso sbagliare. 
Sai che Inception non sono ancora riuscito a vederlo?


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono un lettore assiduo del fumetto, ma sono sicuro che Bane e Ra's al Ghul hanno collaborato, con la figlia che mi ricordi no, ma posso sbagliare.
> Sai che Inception non sono ancora riuscito a vederlo?


Devi assolutamente vederlo. Fidati :up:
Poi lo commentiamo!


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Devi assolutamente vederlo. Fidati :up:
> Poi lo commentiamo!


Lo farò, sono un appassionato di:
- fantascienza
- Nolan
- Di Caprio (e qui non ridere, ma lo considero il miglior attore attualmente in circolazione)
Non so perché ancora non l'ho visto, ma vedrò di rimediare [emoji6]


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo farò, sono un appassionato di:
> - fantascienza
> - Nolan
> - Di Caprio (e qui non ridere, ma lo considero il miglior attore attualmente in circolazione)
> Non so perché ancora non l'ho visto, ma vedrò di rimediare [emoji6]


Non rido. Lo reputo bravissimo anche io! 
Ho rivisto da poco Nessuna verità, bravo bravo!


----------



## Spot (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Infatti il terzo mi sembra il meno bello ed il più tirato per i capelli.
> Ma nel fumetto la storia è la stessa? Bane è legato alla figlia di Ra's al Ghul?
> 
> Si comunque Bane non è ben caratterizzato.
> ...


Beh si, ha i suoi pupilli anche lui...
Comuuuuuuuuunque.
Io ho preferito molto di più interstellar.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh si, ha i suoi pupilli anche lui...
> Comuuuuuuuuunque.
> Io ho preferito molto di più interstellar.


Comuuunque
 
Se dobbiamo discutere sul miglior film di Nolan, per me Memento vince a mani basse (tieni conto che Inception non l'ho visto)


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Comuuunque
> View attachment 11046
> Se dobbiamo discutere sul miglior film di Nolan, per me Memento vince a mani basse (tieni conto che Inception non l'ho visto)


Quotone!!
Vedi Inception però poi mi dirai.....


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh si, ha i suoi pupilli anche lui...
> Comuuuuuuuuunque.
> Io ho preferito molto di più interstellar.


Molto bello ma ho avuto le mie perplessità...d'altronde quando cresci con Doc e i pasticci che si provocano se si interferisce col continuum spazio temporale è ovvio


----------



## Spot (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Comuuunque
> View attachment 11046
> Se dobbiamo discutere sul miglior film di Nolan, per me Memento vince a mani basse (tieni conto che Inception non l'ho visto)


Memento l'ho visto secolissimi or sono, prima di sapere chi fosse Nolan.
Ma secondo me se la battono.
Anzi, direi leggera predilezione per Interstellar, dato l'argomento trattato.


banshee ha detto:


> Molto bello ma ho avuto le mie  perplessità...d'altronde quando cresci con Doc e i pasticci che si  provocano se si interferisce col continuum spazio temporale è ovvio :mrgreen:


..pignola


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma questo perché tu sei la cattiva [emoji57]


Io vorrei sapere chi mette in giro certe voci...:diffi:


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere chi mette in giro certe voci...:diffi:


Mah [emoji23] 
@Banshee mi hai fatto venire il tarlo all'orecchio a furia di dirmi di vedere Inception, l'ho appena noleggiato e adesso me lo guardo [emoji4]


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh si, ha i suoi pupilli anche lui...
> Comuuuuuuuuunque.
> Io ho preferito molto di più interstellar.


Ma no trmoncina, Interstellar fa cagare a spruzzo 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Se dobbiamo discutere sul miglior film di Nolan, per me Memento vince a mani basse (tieni conto che Inception non l'ho visto)


Ryo recupera al più presto Inception che merita. Soprattutto per il concetto degli architetti.

Memento è un piccolo capolavoro, concordo


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma no trmoncina, Interstellar *fa cagare a spruzzo*


Che volgarità.


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che volgarità.


Ma dici sul serio?


----------



## Nobody (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo farò, sono un appassionato di:
> - fantascienza
> - Nolan
> - *Di Caprio (e qui non ridere, ma lo considero il miglior attore attualmente in circolazione)*
> Non so perché ancora non l'ho visto, ma vedrò di rimediare [emoji6]


Niente da ridere, sono d'accordo. E' stato un miglioramento continuo, impressionante. Nell'ultimo Django è stato superlativo... tra l'altro si è ferito realmente durante la scenda della cena, quando frantuma con un pugno il bicchiere, ed ha continuato la scena come niente fosse.


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mah [emoji23]
> @Banshee mi hai fatto venire il tarlo all'orecchio a furia di dirmi di vedere Inception, l'ho appena noleggiato e adesso me lo guardo [emoji4]


:up: 
Dai sono curiosa di conoscere le tue impressioni!
E soprattutto secondo te...qual è il finale :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ok, grazie a un'idea condivisa con @SpotlessMind (grazie mogliettina :inlove: ) e l'aiuto prezioso di @Feather (con me ha una pazienza enciclopedica  ) ho creato un thread dedicato espressamente per le recensioni fatte da noi riguardanti fumetti, videogiochi e serie animate, lo potrete trovare qui: RECENSIONI fumetti, videogiochi, serie animate
Il 3D in questione è dotato di un unica pagina CHIUSA, rimanendo come post in rilievo nella pagina dei Giochi e Bellezza
Quindi per quanto riguarda le recensioni, si continuano a fare in questa sezione e poi di volta in volta aggiorno io l'altro thread così possono essere facilmente consultabili da chiunque


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2015)

:festa::festa::festa: :festa:

Bravissimo ed efficientissimo


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Qualcuno qui ha avuto tra le mani il porto proibito dalla Radice?
Ha delle ottime recensioni in giro..


----------



## banshee (19 Dicembre 2015)

:carneval:


----------



## Ryoga74 (19 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 11131
> 
> :carneval:


[emoji23] 
Oggi se riesco pubblico una recensione


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 11131
> 
> :carneval:


L'ho vista pure io oggi!!!


----------



## banshee (19 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho vista pure io oggi!!!


Io amo Cersei...guarda che espressione ahahahahah!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io amo Cersei...guarda che espressione ahahahahah!!


Della serie "ma fammi il piacere, pivella"


----------



## Spot (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23]
> Oggi se riesco pubblico una recensione


Basta che non sia sul film.
In tal caso NO.


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Basta che non sia sul film.
> In tal caso NO.


Buongiorno piccola mia [emoji8] 
No, non sono ancora riuscito a vederlo, e sto cercando di non aprire nessun social per non beccare brutte sorprese [emoji29] 
Volevo mettere una recensione di un fumetto, rimando a oggi [emoji6]


----------



## Spot (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno piccola mia [emoji8]
> No, non sono ancora riuscito a vederlo, e sto cercando di non aprire nessun social per non beccare brutte sorprese [emoji29]
> Volevo mettere una recensione di un fumetto, rimando a oggi [emoji6]


Quelle le aspetto sempre con ansia 
Giorno


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Dicembre 2015)

*LONE WOLF AND CUB*

*LONE WOLF AND CUB *



Riprendo le recensioni di fumetti con un titolo molto vecchio, il primo volume andò in stampa nel 1970. Le tavole giocoforza sono molto lontane dallo stile dei manga odierni, anche la lettura risulta particolarmente poco immediata causa descrizioni e dialoghi prolissi che poco si adattano ai ritmi veloci dei seinin che si vedono oggi nelle edicole.
Perchè quindi perdere tempo a parlare di un lavoro tanto vecchio?
Beh guardate il disegno della copertina. E' la versione americana che per fortuna è stata editata anche da noi con le stesse tavole. Disegnate da FRANK MILLER  cioè non il primo fumettista yankee da quattro soldi, ma una autentica LEGGENDA dei comics americani che si è prestato sul finire degli anni '80 a disegnare le copertine di questo splendido manga. E se in campo entra uno così per un prodotto importato c'è un unico motivo: che ne vale la pena, perchè Lone Wolf and Cub è una piccola grande gemma della storia dei fumetti.

E' la storia di Ogami Itto, samurai dell'epoca di Edo e servitore dello Shogun (il signore dei feudatari del regno nipponico) di quegli anni. Egli è il Kaishakunin, ossia il boia regale, colui che cerimonia il seppuku dei samurai condannati a morte dallo Shogun stesso. La storia inizia con la trucidazione della famiglia di Ogami Itto per mano dei sicari dello Shogun stesso (il clan Yagyu) perchè accusato di alto tradimento. Ovviamente il tutto è un piano architettato dal suo signore poichè Itto è diventato un personaggio troppo importante e scomodo ai suoi occhi e troppo ben visto dall'imperatore (che in quell'epoca era una sorta di incarico figurativo, ma influente causa il rispetto ricevuto dal popolo). Dal massacro si salvano solo Itto e suo figlio di cinque anni Daigoro. A lui si pongono due scelte dinanzi: la via del Bushido gli chiederebbe di fare seppuku, ma lui sceglie l'esilio abbandonando la via del Samurai e diventa un sicario votato all'estinzione del clan Yagyu e dello Shogun stesso.
Le tavole seppur disegnate 45 anni fa sono molto belle, un tratto semplice ma molto particolareggiato, davvero ci si immerge nel Giappone feudale rapiti dalla storia del lupo solitario e del suo cucciolo. I 28 Tankobon (volumi illustrati) sono formati da storie per lo più autoconclusive il cui unico filo conduttore è il viaggio di Ogami Itto. In questo modo vengono splendidamente rappresentate storie di personaggi sapientemente cesellati e caratterizzati, dove non ci sono ne buoni e ne cattivi, e dove viene messo in discussione più volte anche la sacra via del Bushido (che è la nobile arte della spada a cui tutti i Samurai sono obbligati a seguire), ma dove c'è solo il forte desiderio di sopravvivenza in nome della vendetta. Naturalmente i combattimenti sono il clou delle tavole, rappresentati con una dovizia di particolari nei riti e nei tempi, ormai persi nelle produzioni analoghe. Persino la rappresentazione delle armi è semplicemente maniacale, ad esempio Ogami Itto non usa una semplice Katana, ma la spada cerimoniale del Kaishakunin, cioè una Dotanuki. Questa rispetto alla Katana è leggermente più tozza e corta (poichè deve recidere il collo dei condannati), e il suo stile di combattimento si adatta appunto alla sua arma e posture e movimenti nel manga sono ricreati in maniera incredibile. Lo considero IL MANGA per quanto riguarda le storie di Samurai, se anche solo siete curiosi della cultura nipponica, VA LETTO senza indugio. E poi quelle copertine di Miller...


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *LONE WOLF AND CUB *
> 
> View attachment 11139
> 
> ...


È da tempo che non provavo curiosità verso un manga


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> È da tempo che non provavo curiosità verso un manga


Non potevi farmi complimento migliore, grazie [emoji4]


----------



## Spot (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Per i Dylandoniani più esperti*

http://www.mangaforever.net/243812/dylan-dog-per-bao-publishing-arriva-sette-anime-dannate

Da quanto ho capito la bao sta pubblicando roba in accordo con la bonelli.
Ma sono ripubblicazioni? Di che collana?
Della stessa collana mi sembra ci siano:
- Caccia alle streghe (Sclavi)
- Il sorriso dell'oscura signora (Sclavi)
...e altri.
Non ho capito bene.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> http://www.mangaforever.net/243812/dylan-dog-per-bao-publishing-arriva-sette-anime-dannate
> 
> Da quanto ho capito la bao sta pubblicando roba in accordo con la bonelli.
> Ma sono ripubblicazioni? Di che collana?
> ...



sono ripubblicazioni di albi già usciti... Il Sorriso dell' Oscura Signora (che non è Fiammetta :rotfl è uscito nella collana normale, num 161, Caccia alle streghe pure, numero non ricordo...

"Sette anime dannate" uscì in uno speciale, io non ce l'ho...

comunque sono ripubblicazioni, tutte...


----------



## Spot (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono ripubblicazioni di albi già usciti... Il Sorriso dell' Oscura Signora (*che non è Fiammetta* :rotfl è uscito nella collana normale, num 161, Caccia alle streghe pure, numero non ricordo...
> 
> "Sette anime dannate" uscì in uno speciale, io non ce l'ho...
> 
> comunque sono ripubblicazioni, tutte...


Grazie 
E per il neretto: :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono ripubblicazioni di albi già usciti... Il Sorriso dell' Oscura Signora (che non è Fiammetta :rotfl è uscito nella collana normale, num 161, Caccia alle streghe pure, numero non ricordo...
> 
> "Sette anime dannate" uscì in uno speciale, io non ce l'ho...
> 
> comunque sono ripubblicazioni, tutte...


Sette anime dannate ce l'ho io, è un albo speciale, disegnato da Corrado Roi, è il mio speciale preferito e uno dei migliori albi che ho letto [emoji4] devo vedere se c'è ancora a casa di mia madre...


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Dicembre 2015)

Scusate l'intromissione, ma sono stata incoraggiata a girare anche altre zone del forum e ho visto questa discussione! Non posso mettermi a leggerla tutta dall'inizio ma mi fa molto piacere di vedere che ci sono altri appassionati di fumetti come me, anche se di alcuni lo sospettavo avendo visto gli avatar!


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Weetzie ha detto:


> Scusate l'intromissione, ma sono stata incoraggiata a girare anche altre zone del forum e ho visto questa discussione! Non posso mettermi a leggerla tutta dall'inizio ma mi fa molto piacere di vedere che ci sono altri appassionati di fumetti come me, anche se di alcuni lo sospettavo avendo visto gli avatar!


Ma mica ti devi scusare [emoji28] 
Che fumetti leggi / hai letto?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *LONE WOLF AND CUB *
> 
> View attachment 11139
> 
> ...


Mi hai convinta: lo voglio! Come faccio?


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta: lo voglio! Come faccio?


Hai ragione, sono un pirla, ho dimenticato di inserire l'editore italiano [emoji13] 
È edito dalla Panini Comics, che però purtroppo non ha portato a termine le pubblicazioni [emoji29] tra l'altro i primi due son sicuro siano esauriti, ai comicon a cui partecipavo quando chiedevo le versioni americane degli ultimi per completare la collezione mi dicevano che pagavano bene i miei primi albi... 
Quindi o ti rivolgi in fumetterie che hanno albi di collezione o nelle fiere dei fumetti [emoji6]


----------



## Spot (27 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta: lo voglio! Come faccio?


Bruni una di noi! :rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma mica ti devi scusare [emoji28]
> Che fumetti leggi / hai letto?



Beh i miei preferiti sono Sandman, Hellboy, Fables, Bone. Leggo però molte graphic novel e da un paio di anni ho cominciato a leggere qualche manga tipo Planetes, Billy Bat e Monster ecc. in realtà inizio un botto di cose, poi le mie finanze mi ricordano che sono poraccia  e le cose si arenano.
Avevo iniziato a leggere Preacher prima di mollarmi con il mio ex, ma essendo suo non sono manco arrivata a metà. Di italiani da piccola leggevo dylan dog, ora a tempo perso leggo RatMan.


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Weetzie ha detto:


> Beh i miei preferiti sono Sandman, Hellboy, Fables, Bone. Leggo però molte graphic novel e da un paio di anni ho cominciato a leggere qualche manga tipo Planetes, Billy Bat e Monster ecc. in realtà inizio un botto di cose, poi le mie finanze mi ricordano che sono poraccia  e le cose si arenano.
> Avevo iniziato a leggere Preacher prima di mollarmi con il mio ex, ma essendo suo non sono manco arrivata a metà. Di italiani da piccola leggevo dylan dog, ora a tempo perso leggo RatMan.


benvenuta tra i nerd [emoji4]


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono un pirla, ho dimenticato di inserire l'editore italiano [emoji13]
> È edito dalla Panini Comics, che però purtroppo non ha portato a termine le pubblicazioni [emoji29] tra l'altro i primi due son sicuro siano esauriti, ai comicon a cui partecipavo quando chiedevo le versioni americane degli ultimi per completare la collezione mi dicevano che pagavano bene i miei primi albi...
> Quindi o ti rivolgi in fumetterie che hanno albi di collezione o nelle fiere dei fumetti [emoji6]



Andrò a vedere. In metropolitana :carneval:


----------



## Spot (27 Dicembre 2015)

Weetzie ha detto:


> Beh i miei preferiti sono* Sandman, Hellboy,* Fables, Bone. Leggo però molte graphic novel e da un paio di anni ho cominciato a leggere qualche manga tipo Planetes, Billy Bat e Monster ecc. in realtà inizio un botto di cose, poi le mie finanze mi ricordano che sono poraccia  e le cose si arenano.
> Avevo iniziato a leggere Preacher prima di mollarmi con il mio ex, ma essendo suo non sono manco arrivata a metà. Di italiani da piccola leggevo dylan dog, ora a tempo perso leggo RatMan.


Quelli in neretto sono anche tra i miei preferiti. Gli altri due mi suonano nuovi, andrò a curiosare 
Preacher lo sto leggendo.
Ratman anche io qualche volta a tempo perso.

Benvenuta!


----------



## Tulipmoon (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> benvenuta tra i nerd [emoji4]





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quelli in neretto sono anche tra i miei preferiti. Gli altri due mi suonano nuovi, andrò a curiosare
> Preacher lo sto leggendo.
> Ratman anche io qualche volta a tempo perso.
> 
> Benvenuta!



Grazie!  appena ho del tempo scurioso nelle vostre conversazioni qui, per vedere se trovo altri modi per diventare povera :rotfl:


----------

